# Crystal Balls and Such!



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirit or crystal balls have come up in several other threads recently so I thought I would start one dedicated just to them. I recently purchased this one and am looking for a unique stand for it. It is clear quartz crystal with gold and silver veils and planes. 

Spirts Vineyard and Bobbiejo have beautifully amazing collections and have shared pictures on other threads. Their balls are stunning. 










Please tell us about you sphere collection, whether crystal or some other stone. Also, please share photos of your display if you are so inclined! We would love to see them! 

Does anyone else use their balls for anything other than just display or as a prop?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

That’s beautiful! I’ve actually been looking for a quartz one that has gold in it, but just haven’t found the right one yet.

Personally I think it’s the stands that are the hardest to find, if you want a unique one. I found one on Etsy recently that I’m excited to get. I will post pics later once I receive it. But apparently it’s a handmade one so it’s gonna take a few weeks. You might want to try there if you haven’t already!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

That’s beautiful XPired! And Spirits I love the photos you posted of yours on the other threads. Where do you find them all? 

I just started collecting. I ordered the one from Grandin Road and a large clear one from Etsy. I will post pictures when I get them!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Great crystal ball! What’s the size? 

I have maybe 14 crystal balls in various sizes. Most are 2 inches up to 7 inches in size and are crystal glass, not actual quartz. In addition I have 6-7 real gemstone spheres (crystal quartz, orange calcite, onyx, and fluorite off the top of my head). 

I agree about the stands. Unique ones are so hard to find and they are what truly make the crystal ball. 

I have a few packed up with my Halloween decorations, but most get left out year around. I need to dust my sitting room where they all are displayed. I’ll gather them all together on my desk and take a picture. Soon! 

Spirits - I just ordered a stand off Etsy as well. LOL I wonder if we ordered the same one. Was it the three snake piece?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I can see how the stand would make a huge difference. I will check out Etsy to see what I can find. I did find a vintage one online that is brass with lion feet. Simple but classic. 

I'm looking forward to pictures Bobbiejo and Wycked. Bobbiejo and Spirits Vineyard, what do you look for when purchasing gemstone spheres? When you buy crystal quartz do you prefer vails and planes (inclusions) or clarity? How important is size to you?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

X-Pired said:


> I can see how the stand would make a huge difference. I will check out Etsy to see what I can find. I did find a vintage one online that is brass with lion feet. Simple but classic.
> 
> I'm looking forward to pictures Bobbiejo and Wycked. Bobbiejo and Spirits Vineyard, what do you look for when purchasing gemstone spheres? When you buy crystal quartz do you prefer vails and planes (inclusions) or clarity? How important is size to you?


I guess that would depend on the purpose of your crystal quartz. Is it for Halloween decorating or for meditation and spiritual purposes? I think it will cost you more money for a crystal quartz sphere with fewer inclusions because clarity is a sought after trait. Thus the popularity of glass crystal balls which have ‘perfect’ clarity with minimal cost. Personally I buy gemstone pieces that ‘call’ to me and the bigger the better. If you can touch the available options prior to selecting your stone, that’s great. If not, look for shades or color patterns that appeal to you while viewing on your computer screen or smartphone.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Bobbiejo said:


> I guess that would depend on the purpose of your crystal quartz. Is it for Halloween decorating or for meditation and spiritual purposes? I think it will cost you more money for a crystal quartz sphere with fewer inclusions because clarity is a sought after trait. Thus the popularity of glass crystal balls which have ‘perfect’ clarity with minimal cost. Personally I buy gemstone pieces that ‘call’ to me and the bigger the better. If you can touch the available options prior to selecting your stone, that’s great. If not, look for shades or color patterns that appeal to you while viewing on your computer screen or smartphone.


I was asking about you personally as I know we all choose for different reasons. I was wondering what calls to you and what your preference is. Personally, I like inclusions in clear quartz but I also appreciate clarity and brightness. Some seers say to purchase clear quartz with no inclusions for scrying, especially for beginners as the inclusions can be a distraction. However, I think the inclusions can be beneficial, adding mystery and something special and prefer them myself. But not to the extent that the ball is so cloudy that nothing can be seen in it.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Here is a great link if anyone wants to make faux crystal balls for a Halloween display.









DIY Crystal Balls - 5 Easy Methods | Witches Halloween Party | Me and Annabel Lee


Bring a magical touch to a Witches Dinner Party or your Halloween Decor with five easy ideas for creating DIY Crystal Balls!




www.meandannabellee.com


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Where do you guys get your quartz crystals from?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I thought this was a nice clear cystal ball (4-1/4" dia) and comes with a wooden stand it rotates freely on:





__





Gazing Ball


Well, if you had a crystal ball, you'd be able to see that there's a crystal ball in your future, and you'd know not to pass up this very, very nice glass gazing ball. It's 4-1/4" dia (and heavy) and comes with a footed dark-wood stand that spins smoothly. The stand is just over 3" dia...




www.sciplus.com


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW saw these Halloween Jewelry Hildie & Jo charms at JoAnn Fabrics -- tarot reading silver charms and crystal ball. Seem to be all sold out unfortunately but I really love them. Anyone shop there enough to know if they will get more of these in stock or do is this old stock they are getting rid of?






Sites-JoAnn-Site | JOANN


Shop the largest assortment of fabric, sewing, quilting, scrapbooking, knitting, crochet, jewelry and other crafts under one roof at JOANN Fabric & Craft Stores. Our online craft store is your source for all your creative needs.




www.joann.com


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW saw these Halloween Jewelry Hildie & Jo charms at JoAnn Fabrics -- tarot reading silver charms and crystal ball. Seem to be all sold out unfortunately but I really love them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> I guess that would depend on the purpose of your crystal quartz. Is it for Halloween decorating or for meditation and spiritual purposes? I think it will cost you more money for a crystal quartz sphere with fewer inclusions because clarity is a sought after trait. Thus the popularity of glass crystal balls which have ‘perfect’ clarity with minimal cost. Personally I buy gemstone pieces that ‘call’ to me and the bigger the better. If you can touch the available options prior to selecting your stone, that’s great. If not, look for shades or color patterns that appeal to you while viewing on your computer screen or smartphone.


Thank you for the tips Bobbiejo. I’m just starting and can use all the advice I can find!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Matt1 said:


> Where do you guys get your quartz crystals from?


They are actually harder to find than one would think, especially good quality ones. Try rock shops. Online I like Mineralminers. There is also a place in Clearwater Florida but I don't recall the name of the company off the top of my head. When I get a chance I will see if I can find it for you. They are online and have some really decent sales and quality balls. There are some nice spheres on eBay occasionally but be cautious and do your research on any piece that is being offered. Keep in mind that good quality pieces are an investment that you will be able to recoup your money from someday.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Matt1 said:


> Where do you guys get your quartz crystals from?


This company came highly recommended so I ordered a quartz crystal ball from them. As soon as I receive it I will post pictures. 





__





Quartz Spheres 80mm - 115mm Natural Quartz Crystal Balls l Free US Ship


Large Quartz Crystal Spheres from Brazil and Madagascar. They are handpicked for clarity and quality. Free shipping on US orders.



www.phoenixorion.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> Great crystal ball! What’s the size?
> 
> I have maybe 14 crystal balls in various sizes. Most are 2 inches up to 7 inches in size and are crystal glass, not actual quartz. In addition I have 6-7 real gemstone spheres (crystal quartz, orange calcite, onyx, and fluorite off the top of my head).
> 
> ...



Haha, of course you’d be the one to find the same stand! What color did you buy? I bought the gold one, and according to the listing, only one was available. But they did have a silver one but it was already purchased. Now I assume that was you? How funny!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I can’t speak to where the best place is to buy quartz crystal balls, but the small few that I have I bought from EBay. You just need to do your research before you settle on a seller just to make sure they’re legit, And if they are, you can get some at good prices. I find that the smaller retailers with their own websites tend to have really high prices. Maybe they’re worth it, if it’s something you really want to invest in. So far the only ones that have really called out to me and that I’ve purchased is tiger’s eye, rose quartz, and citrine quartz.

For the clear crystal balls, most of mine have come from Amazon. Amlong has the best prices I’ve seen (you’ll see them on both Amazon and EBay), and anything over 50mm is what I’d consider an investment because that’s the size point when the prices start to really jump. Size is pretty important to me, especially with the clear ones because I wanted a variety of sizes in my collection. The largest I have is a 200mm, and I really would love to find a good stand for it. It’s super heavy so I just have it on that that wooden one it came with.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Haha, of course you’d be the one to find the same stand! What color did you buy? I bought the gold one, and according to the listing, only one was available. But they did have a silver one but it was already purchased. Now I assume that was you? How funny!


I bought the gold version as well.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I bought the gold version as well.


I think the seller just relists the item, maybe spacing it apart to give her time to make them. When I bought mine, the silver was sold out and only gold was available, which was fine by me because I wanted the gold anyway. And after I bought it, the listing went down immediately. But then yesterday when I looked, the listing was back up and only silver was available. She probably listed one of each color and you got the gold one. I actually ended up buying the silver one as well. I figured for that price, and considering how hard it is to find unique stands, I’d just have one of each color. I certainly have enough balls for it! LOL


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I think the seller just relists the item, maybe spacing it apart to give her time to make them. When I bought mine, the silver was sold out and only gold was available, which was fine by me because I wanted the anyway. And after I bought it, the listing went down immediately. But then yesterday when I looked, the listing was back up and only silver was available. She probably listed one of each color and you got the gold one. I actually ended up buying the silver one as well. I figured for that price, and considering how hard it is to find unique stands, I’d just have one of each color. I certainly have enough balls for it! LOL


Do you mind saying which stand it is?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Do you mind saying which stand it is?


Not at all! It was titled “Triple snake scrying crystal ball stand” and it was from the Thorn and Moon Apothecary shop. Link and photo of it below. There aren’t any active listings for it as of right now but if you keep an eye out maybe they’ll re-list more. 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/thornandmoon


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow..tbat stand is amazing!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I have never thought about collecting crystal balls. You have just opened my eyes.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Ok this may sound crazy, but I just ordered a crystal ball fron wish! The price was right and I figured I'll give it a go. They had some of many species so I'll let y'all know when it arrives


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

It’s funny that you mention Wish because I almost ordered from them recently too (for a crystal ball)! It would’ve been the first time I ordered from them because I never heard of them before. But after much research and comparison, it was cheaper on EBay so I ended up going with that, especially since I am more comfortable with EBay, especially with their process if something goes wrong. You’ll have to share your experience once you get it!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Soooooooooo. 

After spending WAY too much time on EBay, I stumbled upon this, which surprised me. Here I thought I was going to be getting a handcrafted item from Etsy.

At least the price is still the same so it’s not like I paid over what I could have gotten it for on EBay. And I do still really like it, despite it’s an oil warmer, because it looks like it was meant to be a crystal ball holder. And it did prompt me to broaden my search for oil warmers as a potential crystal ball holder, and I found 2 that I like and purchased. 

Having said all that, I feel a bit misled by this seller. Shame on them for false advertising.

Just do a search for “snake oil warmer” on EBay for those interested. There were 4 or 5 out there last time I looked.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Here are the other 2 oil warmers I just purchased. I’m not sure yet until I get it, but I may paint the peacock one a different color.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Good sleuthing! I thought the piece was awfully inexpensive for a handmade item, but the reviews are all really good. I guess we will find out soon enough. Maybe there’s some minor changes the seller makes or else why the 1-2 week wait?

I really like the angel/Goddess warmer you found.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Hearthfire said:


> Ok this may sound crazy, but I just ordered a crystal ball fron wish! The price was right and I figured I'll give it a go. They had some of many species so I'll let y'all know when it arrives


Be careful Hearthfire, collecting crystal balls is addicting! Did you see this one?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Here are the other 2 oil warmers I just purchased. I’m not sure yet until I get it, but I may paint the peacock one a different color.
> 
> View attachment 713412
> 
> ...


Love these stands! Great detective work. I think Etsy sellers aren't supposed to be selling anything that isn't handmade or vintage/antique. At least not anything mass produced. Saying the holders are handmade may be their way of skirting the rules. Perhaps they repaint them and call it good.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

X-Pired said:


> Be careful Hearthfire, collecting crystal balls is addicting! Did you see this one?
> 
> View attachment 713436


I have this one! Got it 2 weeks ago on Amazon. It was worth the $39 I paid for it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Making us wait a couple weeks is probably just her way of making us believe it was handmade. Plus then she could ship whenever she felt like it. I doubt she repaints them because the gold one really looks identical to the EBay one, sort of a tarnished antique gold. It would be way too much work to go thru that hassle to repaint just to make it look different IMO. And I’m betting it won’t be in the box it came with either (the one you see in one of the Ebay listings), but we shall see!

Anyway, I just had to share. It’s a good thing her buyers have nothing but good things to say about it ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> Be careful Hearthfire, collecting crystal balls is addicting! Did you see this one?
> 
> View attachment 713436



Yes! Those are some truth words! 

However, when you have a passion for Halloween that can encompass so many different things, you can easily find yourself caught up in the middle of MANY collections.

Tarot cards....

Skulls...

Cauldrons...

Just to name a few! ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I have this one! Got it 2 weeks ago on Amazon. It was worth the $39 I paid for it.


I’m pretty sure I have this one and it’s packed away. The stand is awesome!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard - I love the angel warmer. I know what you mean about looking on Ebay and then being on the site way too long. I start looking at one thing which leads me to another, and another......


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I find it a lot like YouTube! I go there to watch a video on gardening tips and 2 hours later I’m watching a guy feed his room full of pet tarantulas ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

- I do the same on YouTube.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I got the 2 oil warmers today! I really love the peacock one, but I think I’m definitely gonna paint it.

Not sure about the angels one, maybe it has to grow on me. It needs to be painted as well. It’s a flat cream color with a light dusting of glitter that you can’t see (maybe it’s the glitter I don’t like!). I also am not crazy about the hole at the bottom for the tea light, since it screams “I’m a tea light holder!” At least with the peacock and even the snake one, it doesn’t seem as apparent. Maybe I’m overthinking it? LOL


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I also got this the other day, bought with intentions of using as a crystal ball holder. I love lions and tigers and big cats just in general, so this really spoke to me when I saw it! I think this is gonna be my favorite one yet! The only problem is that the pillar holder part is completely flat so it needs some modification to hold a round crystal ball. After a bit of research, I decided to buy a bobeche, which is basically a wax drip catcher. Finding the right one was a bit of a challenge, but I decided on a brass one that can hopefully just be glued on top. I don’t have it yet but I’ll let you all know if it works out! 

But anyway, really what I wanted to get across to everyone is that you should look beyond “crystal ball holders” when looking for a unique holder.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

I only have a few so far:


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Illysium said:


> I only have a few so far:
> 
> View attachment 713561


I have the one with the talon from Pottery Barn and I love it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

That one is really cool. Surprising that it came from Pottery Barn! I’m not sure why that surprises me because I know they do carry a handful of Halloween items in the fall, but still.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

I just bought this - I have never heard of a brass toothbrush holder, but I hope to bring it to a machine shop to have the top cut out like a can lid so I can put a sphere/ crystal ball on top. Maybe I can find a hanging glass for a votive or a vase, too. Fingers crossed I can get it cut.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wow, I never would’ve thought toothbrush holder either! Hopefully you won’t have to pay an arm and a leg to get it modified. It will look awesome as a crystal ball stand if you do!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Here are 2 that I REALLY want badly, but just can’t spend the $$ they want for them.

This one is $190 (cheapest is Amazon that I’ve found)












And then this one, for just a mere $450!!! ? (cheapest I found was Bellacor)


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

X-Pired said:


> Be careful Hearthfire, collecting crystal balls is addicting! Did you see this one?
> 
> View attachment 713436


Yeah I'm pretty sure that will be mine! I ordered a natural red one from Wish so we'll see


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

X-Pired said:


> Be careful Hearthfire, collecting crystal balls is addicting! Did you see this one?
> 
> View attachment 713436


Yeah im


Spirits Vineyard said:


> It’s funny that you mention Wish because I almost ordered from them recently too (for a crystal ball)! It would’ve been the first time I ordered from them because I never heard of them before. But after much research and comparison, it was cheaper on EBay so I ended up going with that, especially since I am more comfortable with EBay, especially with their process if something goes wrong. You’ll have to share your experience once you get it!


I have ordered quite a few things from Wish and have been happy with everything. It may take a little longer but it has been worth it


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

LOL. There are not a lot of unique stands out there. I think we are all looking at the same ones. Spending $200 or more dollars on one just has me cringing. Maybe you have to be a lawyer and raking in the money to afford the lady justice stand. The cat one is absolutely fabulous, but at that price, it better be.

I cannot believe the talon one is from Pottery Barn. What year? It’s fabulous. I love the lion pillar stand. Can’t wait to see it converted to a crystal ball stand.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I cannot believe the talon one is from Pottery Barn. What year? It’s fabulous.


Thanks! 

It was 2016, it's the "ball & claw object" if you search google images. It was $59 full price. I should have bought a few more when they went on clearance for $35. I can't see them ever doing anything that cool again.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I bought this on Wish for a couple of bucks. Now to get it framed


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

HomeGoods!!!! $40


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I guess crystal balls with animals on top are going to be a thing this year! Nice find! ??


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

It’s fabulous! The sphere does not come out. You need this!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wait, you didn’t buy it??? ?

I do like it, but I’d have to think about buying it if I saw it in the store. I do like that it’s gold, golds my thing, but I sorta feel about it like I do the octopus one from Earthbound.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

You know I bought it. No, this is so much better than the octopus one. Think that gold cat one you posted at over $400. I’m sure it’s not the same quality, but similar style. I’ll post better pictures this evening from home.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’ll have to swing by Home Goods sometime this week. I haven’t been to one in ages but stopped in on July 4th last week when I was out and about and didn’t see much. I did end up buying a small wall shelf for a Christmas present (yeah I’m one of those people who shop for Christmas throughout the whole year!). It was a smaller store though and basically half the store was just pillows. Like rows and rows of them! It’s ridiculous. But there’s another store a little bit further away that is huge and has a much larger selection. Maybe I’ll have to go after work tomorrow!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

There isn't a Home Goods in a hundred fifty mile radius of me. Nice score Bobbiejo. I hope you find one of the balls when you go shopping Spirits Vineyard. I do love the crystal sphere with the fierce puma on top but the price not so much, LOL!

I just got this beautiful amethyst crystal ball. It's even more beautiful in person. I love all of the healing properties of amethyst and the fact that it is a 'witchy' and Halloween color is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh that’s beautiful! The variation of the different purple hues is nice. And I love the stand, too. I actually almost bought an amethyst this week too on EBay but was outbid. I don’t have one yet and for the healing properties I think I really need one, but just haven’t found one with the right price/size yet.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

X-Pired said:


> There isn't a Home Goods in a hundred fifty mile radius of me. Nice score Bobbiejo. I hope you find one of the balls when you go shopping Spirits Vineyard. I do love the crystal sphere with the fierce puma on top but the price not so much, LOL!
> 
> I just got this beautiful amethyst crystal ball. It's even more beautiful in person. I love all of the healing properties of amethyst and the fact that it is a 'witchy' and Halloween color is just icing on the cake.
> 
> View attachment 713644


Love! I have lots of amethyst, but not a sphere. Where did you get the stand?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

A couple more pictures from home. Anyone notice how hard it is to take up-close pictures of glass crystal balls? On closer inspection, I still love it and am glad I grabbed it. They had two of them, while another store I was at recently had none. It may be hit or miss finding it. No Halloween merchandise in TJMaxx stores yet.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> A couple more pictures from home. Anyone notice how hard it is to take up-close pictures of glass crystal balls? On closer inspection, I still love it and am glad I grabbed it. They had two of them, while another store I was at recently had none. It may be hit or miss finding it. No Halloween merchandise in TJMaxx stores yet.
> View attachment 713646
> View attachment 713647


That is so neat, I love it! Thanks for sharing more photos.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Oh that’s beautiful! The variation of the different purple hues is nice. And I love the stand, too. I actually almost bought an amethyst this week too on EBay but was outbid. I don’t have one yet and for the healing properties I think I really need one, but just haven’t found one with the right price/size yet.


I hope you find one. The chevrons with quartz and amethyst are pretty and less expensive than pure amethyst. I picked this one up from a rock shop. It was the only one they had and the store owner gave me a good deal. She said that it was older inventory. I'm good with that!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Bobbiejo said:


> Love! I have lots of amethyst, but not a sphere. Where did you get the stand?


Thank you! The stand came from an antique shop in Denver, Colorado. I'm not sure how old the stand is but it has a nice patina. The shop tagged it as Art Nouveau. It usually takes at least twenty years for that type of patina to develop on brass and bronze so I'm thinking that at the very least it is vintage. I really don't like it when I see a stand advertised as old and I can go to phoenixorion.com and find it brand new. Ugh!


----------



## Shellysisland (Sep 10, 2017)

X-Pired said:


> Spirit or crystal balls have come up in several other threads recently so I thought I would start one dedicated just to them. I recently purchased this one and am looking for a unique stand for it. It is clear quartz crystal with gold and silver veils and planes.
> 
> Spirts Vineyard and Bobbiejo have beautifully amazing collections and have shared pictures on other threads. Their balls are stunning.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shellysisland (Sep 10, 2017)

I love dragons and wizards but did a Seer's apothecary shoppe with a live fortune teller last year. Pretty amateur by most people's standards but the Hearse pulled by a life size wire horse in my yard and the corpse of grandma Gypsy Rose on the porch and our doorman was a great prequel.Too bad I didn't have time to get more pix aft dark.The yard looked great with glo balls and goblins hanging from the tree and the skeleton driving the hearse with the lanterns lit.My tarot readings were a big hit for those who weren't mesmerized by all the treats..


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I love the Seer's apothecary idea. Thank you for the photos and sharing how you decorated. I wish you lived in my neighborhood! Very creative, your decorations and hearse are cool too!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

This would make a wonderfully unique crystal ball stand/holder. I have an 8 inch ball in the same size stand and it fits nicely. If anyone is in the market for a stand for a larger ball this might be something to consider. I thought about buying it myself but then I would have to purchase another crystal ball so decided against it.

The jester ring unscrews from the bottom plate where the jesters feet are. What do all of you think?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

The bottom plate should definitely be removed IMO. It’s nice, but one of my biggest pet peeves is to mix metals, so I’m not a big fan of the copper and gold together. I think I may have actually found a stand for my large ball....just waiting for it to be delivered!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> The bottom plate should definitely be removed IMO. It’s nice, but one of my biggest pet peeves is to mix metals, so I’m not a big fan of the copper and gold together. I think I may have actually found a stand for my large ball....just waiting for it to be delivered!


Spirits, please post photos when you receive the stand for your large ball. I too am looking for something special for my eight-inch crystal. Cool stands for the larger balls are difficult to find.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> Spirits, please post photos when you receive the stand for your large ball. I too am looking for something special for my eight-inch crystal. Cool stands for the larger balls are difficult to find.


Will do! I have several pieces from Horchow’s “GG Collection” throughout my house that I’ve collected over the years (canisters, cake stand, nut bowl, just to name a few) that all have the same iron scroll base. They have dinner and salad plate holders, and I thought the salad plate might work out. I figured if the crystal ball doesn’t fit or if it looks stupid, I could still keep it and use it for what it was intended! 

Either that or if it doesn’t fit it can just give me an excuse to buy another crystal ball? ?


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

Shellysisland said:


> I love dragons and wizards but did a Seer's apothecary shoppe with a live fortune teller last year. Pretty amateur by most people's standards but the Hearse pulled by a life size wire horse in my yard and the corpse of grandma Gypsy Rose on the porch and our doorman was a great prequel.Too bad I didn't have time to get more pix aft dark.The yard looked great with glo balls and goblins hanging from the tree and the skeleton driving the hearse with the lanterns lit.My tarot readings were a big hit for those who weren't mesmerized by all the treats..


Where did you find your candy holder, I love it?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Perfect timing on this! I just received one of the stands that I ordered for my large crystal ball and it fits perfectly! Or at least I think it does. It’s just a set of pillar candlesticks, but lemme tell you, it was hard to find ones that had a cup at the top. That’s important, otherwise you’d have to modify it. Came as a set of two as well. So the large clear crystal ball is 200mm, which is roughly 8”. Doesn’t sound big, but it weighs a lot. It’s really heavy! The only thing I had to do was remove the nails from the center of the cup. Sometimes they put nails in the center to hold the candles in place. It was a little challenging to get out without scratching the paint, but I think I managed. 

Now I just have to figure out where to display it, because the tall one is around 16” and doesn’t fit in the bookcase where I have the rest of them displayed.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Perfect timing on this! I just received one of the stands that I ordered for my large crystal ball and it fits perfectly! Or at least I think it does. It’s just a set of pillar candlesticks, but lemme tell you, it was hard to find ones that had a cup at the top. That’s important, otherwise you’d have to modify it. Came as a set of two as well. So the large clear crystal ball is 200mm, which is roughly 8”. Doesn’t sound big, but it weighs a lot. It’s really heavy! The only thing I had to do was remove the nails from the center of the cup. Sometimes they put nails in the center to hold the candles in place. It was a little challenging to get out without scratching the paint, but I think I managed.
> 
> Now I just have to figure out where to display it, because the tall one is around 16” and doesn’t fit in the bookcase where I have the rest of them displayed.
> 
> ...


These are so cool! Your balls look wonderful on them. Definitely a score!


----------



## Shellysisland (Sep 10, 2017)

X-Pired said:


> These are so cool! Your balls look wonderful on them. Definitely a score!


I had tried all those with a glass porch light globe that I had coated with effervescent paint and none were the right size so I ended up buying one online and painting it to look more antique


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Soooooooooo.
> 
> After spending WAY too much time on EBay, I stumbled upon this, which surprised me. Here I thought I was going to be getting a handcrafted item from Etsy.
> 
> ...


It’s been 10 days and my order still hasn’t shipped. How about yours?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

This reminded me of the angel oil warmer Spirits Vineyard purchased. The angels appear much closer together, but otherwise very similar. Anyone have $2000? ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> It’s been 10 days and my order still hasn’t shipped. How about yours?


Yes! I meant to post that I had received a shipping confirm but forgot. They shipped on Thursday and I think I should receive them tomorrow. I’ll post pics when they come!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> This reminded me of the angel oil warmer Spirits Vineyard purchased. The angels appear much closer together, but otherwise very similar. Anyone have $2000? ?
> View attachment 713872



That is really nice! Much better than the one I bought. But not for two grand nice! LOL

I just can’t pinpoint what I don’t like about the one I bought. Maybe it just needs a new paint job.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yes! I meant to post that I had received a shipping confirm but forgot. They shipped on Thursday and I think I should receive them tomorrow. I’ll post pics when they come!


How much was the snake oil warmer on Etsy?




Bobbiejo said:


> This reminded me of the angel oil warmer Spirits Vineyard purchased. The angels appear much closer together, but otherwise very similar. Anyone have $2000? ?
> View attachment 713872


I’m not sure what the definition of a haunted crystal ball would be but for that price it really should come with it’s own ghost. Love the stand!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

With shipping it was just over $24. And the ones I found on EBay were right around the same price as well.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> With shipping it was just over $24. And the ones I found on EBay were right around the same price as well.


 Please post a photo when you get it. I only need one stand and really like the andelc warmer you picked up. I’m looking forward to you getting both so you can tell us what you think. ?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> That is really nice! Much better than the one I bought. But not for two grand nice! LOL
> 
> I just can’t pinpoint what I don’t like about the one I bought. Maybe it just needs a new paint job.


Which one are you referring too that you don’t like, the three angels? I was reading the reviews for the angel warmer. Apparently it has glitter on it which is not evident from the online photos.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Which one are you referring too that you don’t like, the three angels? I was reading the reviews for the angel warmer. Apparently it has glitter on it which is not evident from the online photos.



Yes, out of all the ones I’ve purchased recently, the 3 angels one is the one I like the least. It does have a tiny amount of glitter on it, but it’s subtle and I can actually deal with that. I think it’s the fact that it’s such a flat color, no dimension to it. Almost looks like no paint at all actually.....just whatever material it’s made out of....cement, resin, whatever....just has a very “raw” feel to it like you’d expect something to look like as it’s pulled out of its mold before it’s painted. Not sure if any of that makes sense. I’ll post a pic of it with the snake one so you can get a better idea.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Guess what arrived moments ago! My Etsy purchase ?

I’m actually glad I ordered the silver as well as the gold since they’re both nice. I do really like them, but yeah, they are definitely oil warmers and not a “handmade” item. But that’s ok. Like I said before, discovering that it was an oil warmer actually opened up ideas of what you can use as a crystal ball stand. The only thing I will say though is you aren’t going to display your 200mm ball on one of these! In the photo below, the clear crystal ball is approx. 4.5” and the smaller caramel onyx is 3.5”. So these will hold your small to medium size balls.

As for the angel one, now that I put a ball on it, I do like it. But I will definitely be painting it. Gold of course ?


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

I just found a glass world globe at World Market I want to use as a crystal ball. $16.49 reduced from $21.99








Small Etched Glass Globe


Bring a world of sophistication to your desktop or bookshelf with our clear glass globe, detailed with textural sandblasting and elegant etching. With a flat bottom that keeps it steady wherever it stands, it's gorgeous as a paperweight or simply an eye-catching object.




www.worldmarket.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I got the other item I ordered (the Horchow salad plate holder....I posted a pic earlier in this thread) and it’s a little too big for my 200mm ball. I think if I get some small rubber bumpers it might work.....just something to hold it in place since the stand has a flat surface. Either that or I’m just gonna use it as a salad plate holder ?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Guess what arrived moments ago! My Etsy purchase ?
> 
> I’m actually glad I ordered the silver as well as the gold since they’re both nice. I do really like them, but yeah, they are definitely oil warmers and not a “handmade” item. But that’s ok. Like I said before, discovering that it was an oil warmer actually opened up ideas of what you can use as a crystal ball stand. The only thing I will say though is you aren’t going to display your 200mm ball on one of these! In the photo below, the clear crystal ball is approx. 4.5” and the smaller caramel onyx is 3.5”. So these will hold your small to medium size balls.
> 
> ...


Was it in the original box? Any signs the seller changed the original piece to qualify as homemade? Are you going to post a review on Etsy and out this homemade lie?

This just irks me. 11 days sitting on a pre-manufactured item without mailing it out. ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> Was it in the original box? Any signs the seller changed the original piece to qualify as homemade? Are you going to post a review on Etsy and out this homemade lie?
> 
> This just irks me. 11 days sitting on a pre-manufactured item without mailing it out. ?


Nope, not in the “original” box. It was just in a small cardboard box packed in peanuts. I’m planning to email her with my question about it being handmade. I think I bought mine a week before you bought yours so I’d imagine yours should be shipping soon!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

So I emailed the shop owner and she said that she gets the bases from a manufacturer that come in white and she paints them. It’s possible I guess, butI’m not sure I believe it. Only because the other one that’s sold on EBay and Amazon look identical. If she painted them from scratch, wouldn’t there be SOME difference? Even if just a little? I literally see no difference.

In any case, I’m still happy with the purchase though because I do really like it. But just wanted to pass that along in case you decide to also email her.


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2009)

I bought this antique candelabra for my boyfriend a couple of Halloweens ago. It's cast iron and green marble. The feet are cloven.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Wrench said:


> I bought this antique candelabra for my boyfriend a couple of Halloweens ago. It's cast iron and green marble. The feet are cloven.
> 
> View attachment 713914


I love this! Thank you for sharing. What size is the crystal ball?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I like this but then again, I love crows and ravens. I ordered it and plan on painting the skulls at the base a matte black so they don't stand out as much.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Some of y'all undoubtedly know this, but for those that don't...Etsy was bought out by eBay (or eBay's parent company) a few years back. I think that's when the rules for Etsy changed, and buy/sell started being allowed (which irked many of the artists on the platform). Seeing the same things being listed on both platforms really isn't a surprise, sadly. Still, if you like the product, that's what matters, right?

Had not considered crystal ball holders as projects. Now, thanks to this thread, my mind is racing with ideas. I think a holder incorporating my forged iron dragons and gryphons can't be far off - probably debut at the Witch's Market here in Richmond if I get in.

As far as crystal balls, I have one It's polished obsidian I use it for scrying, and protection/repelling negativity


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> I like this but then again, I love crows and ravens. I ordered it and plan on painting the skulls at the base a matte black so they don't stand out as much.
> 
> View attachment 713923



It’s funny you posted this today because I actually have this on the way from Amazon (along with one other that is an Egyptian one). I have a small collection of crows/ravens on one of my bookcases and thought this would go perfectly with them. In particular,these from Design Toscano.....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

The Auditor said:


> Some of y'all undoubtedly know this, but for those that don't...Etsy was bought out by eBay (or eBay's parent company) a few years back. I think that's when the rules for Etsy changed, and buy/sell started being allowed (which irked many of the artists on the platform). Seeing the same things being listed on both platforms really isn't a surprise, sadly. Still, if you like the product, that's what matters, right?
> 
> Had not considered crystal ball holders as projects. Now, thanks to this thread, my mind is racing with ideas. I think a holder incorporating my forged iron dragons and gryphons can't be far off - probably debut at the Witch's Market here in Richmond if I get in.
> 
> As far as crystal balls, I have one It's polished obsidian I use it for scrying, and protection/repelling negativity



Oh I didn’t know that! I’ve only made a few purchases from Etsy, but not surprising. Ebay needs to do something to step up theirs game since they aren’t as popular as they once used to be.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

My bobeche also came today, and it was just the thing I needed for this pillar holder to make the crystal ball stable. I didn’t even need to paint it either! I do wish the bobeche was a tiny bit larger, but the seller who I purchased it from had the dimension off by half an inch, so it’s really their fault. Another half an inch bigger and it would have fit perfectly. But that’s ok, it’s not as noticeable as much when a crystal ball is actually on top of it. At the end of the day, it still does it’s job which is to prevent the crystal ball from rolling off!


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

My current sphere situation.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

schatze said:


> My current sphere situation.
> View attachment 713936


Love the deer stand!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

@schatze, love your collection. I think that having an eclectic mix of stands, in sizes, composition and theme, makes a sphere collection more interesting as well as more energetically powerful. Yours is wonderful.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I got a good giggle at your use of the word, “situation.” Yeah, I got quite a few situations myself that need to get under control! ??

And I totally agree with @Wycked Spiryt about having a diverse collection. I think that’s why I’ve been on the hunt for things other than the typical brass holders.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I got a good giggle at your use of the word, “situation.” Yeah, I got quite a few situations myself that need to get under control! ??
> 
> And I totally agree with @Wycked Spiryt about having a diverse collection. I think that’s why I’ve been on the hunt for things other than the typical brass holders.


Do you plan on using the Raven oil warmer as a ball stand and if so do you have a particular sphere in mind? I like that one a lot but if I order it I am going to have to purchase another sphere, darn it! Does anyone else have more stands than balls/spheres and if so do you rotate or cull stands? I don’t like keeping things in storage that I’m not using. 

I’m always on the hunt for unusual stands but then the problem arises of what to do with the current stands after I purchase replacements.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> It’s funny you posted this today because I actually have this on the way from Amazon (along with one other that is an Egyptian one). I have a small collection of crows/ravens on one of my bookcases and thought this would go perfectly with them. In particular,these from Design Toscano.....
> 
> View attachment 713924


I love Design Toscano. They have unique items that are affordable. Their customer service is very good as well. The Raven oil warmer should fit right in with these.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Do you plan on using the Raven oil warmer as a ball stand and if so do you have a particular sphere in mind? I like that one a lot but if I order it I am going to have to purchase another sphere, darn it! Does anyone else have more stands than balls/spheres and if so do you rotate or cull stands? I don’t like keeping things in storage that I’m not using.
> 
> I’m always on the hunt for unusual stands but then the problem arises of what to do with the current stands after I purchase replacements.


Yes, I have a black obsidian and a labradorite that I plan to use on it.....probably the labradorite since it’s just slightly smaller. These oil warmers can hold a decent size ball, but I don’t want to push the limit because they are breakable (vs. the brass stands) and I think my black obsidian may just be on the larger side. I’ll have to see when it comes.

With all the oil warmers I have ordered as of late, in addition to the few regular stands, I probably do have more stands than balls now too! But that’s ok, they’re fairly small to store when not in use. It’ll probably just give me a reason to buy more crystals, and there are a couple on my list that I need anyway. For instance, I really would love to purchase an amethyst. I have a couple of clusters but not a sphere. Oh, and a smoky quartz, that’s also on my list!


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> @schatze, love your collection. I think that having an eclectic mix of stands, in sizes, composition and theme, makes a sphere collection more interesting as well as more energetically powerful. Yours is wonderful.


Goodness! Thank you so much.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

New 3.5 inch crystal ball with stand found on eBay. 

I also ordered a 6 inch crystal ball for the Etsy snake stand I’ve been waiting on, but now














I’m thinking it might be too big. If that’s the case, I’ll switch it out with one of my other spheres.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> New 3.5 inch crystal ball with stand found on eBay.
> 
> I also ordered a 6 inch crystal ball for the Etsy snake stand I’ve been waiting on, but now
> View attachment 714005
> ...



That’s nice!

Yeah I’m not sure if a 6” ball will be too much weight for the snake stand. I think the one I put on mine is smaller and I thought that was a lot. You definitely don’t want to put too much because I think it’s possible for one of the snakes to come loose since they’re not built into the base, theyre just glued on. You’ll see what I mean as soon as you get it!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Well guys, I’m not sure if this raven stand is gonna work. For some reason the ravens do not sit on the base identically, which means the top of their heads don’t form a perfect triangle. This makes it hard to find the exact right size ball that won’t roll off. The one I have here is 115mm, and I tried a smaller one and it just wanted to roll off. Even with the one have on it looks like it’s working, it’s not 100% stable. I do like it though, so I need to figure out if I can modify it somehow.

I also like this Egyptian one I bought, but I plan to paint the whole thing gold.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

In the second picture I posted above, you can see how the 2 ravens on the right are facing each other, but the raven on the left is facing the raven on the bottom right, which leaves a larger gap on the left. This is where the ball on top doesn’t have quite enough support.


----------



## Jtsabatino (Sep 2, 2018)

X-Pired said:


> Spirit or crystal balls have come up in several other threads recently so I thought I would start one dedicated just to them. I recently purchased this one and am looking for a unique stand for it. It is clear quartz crystal with gold and silver veils and planes.
> 
> Spirts Vineyard and Bobbiejo have beautifully amazing collections and have shared pictures on other threads. Their balls are stunning.
> 
> ...


I have found stands at the good will that were probably meant for candles or something else but work for crystal balls wonderfully.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Well guys, I’m not sure if this raven stand is gonna work. For some reason the ravens do not sit on the base identically, which means the top of their heads don’t form a perfect triangle. This makes it hard to find the exact right size ball that won’t roll off. The one I have here is 115mm, and I tried a smaller one and it just wanted to roll off. Even with the one have on it looks like it’s working, it’s not 100% stable. I do like it though, so I need to figure out if I can modify it somehow.
> 
> I also like this Egyptian one I bought, but I plan to paint the whole thing gold.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up on the raven stand. I wonder how the glass dish for the oil sits on it without tilting a bit? Maybe it is light weight so there’s no issue. It’s disappointing because otherwise it looks great for a crystal ball stand.

I love your ball you used with it. What is it made of? It’s beautiful! I also like the Egyptian stand a lot. I would not have guessed it looks as nice as it does.

Also, do you have a delivery date on your crystal ball from a Grandin Road yet? Mine is supposed to be delivered Monday.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> In the second picture I posted above, you can see how the 2 ravens on the right are facing each other, but the raven on the left is facing the raven on the bottom right, which leaves a larger gap on the left. This is where the ball on top doesn’t have quite enough support.





Spirits Vineyard said:


> In the second picture I posted above, you can see how the 2 ravens on the right are facing each other, but the raven on the left is facing the raven on the bottom right, which leaves a larger gap on the left. This is where the ball on top doesn’t have quite enough support.


Where'd you find your ball. Gorgeous. Do you have a Dremel? I'd either put a scallop in the stand or get some epoxy clay n make a dot to attach to the beaks to support the bAll. Use a powder while fitting so it won't stick to the ball. Could try a double stick foam also. Paint it


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

The black crystal is a labradorite. It’s one of my favorites! It doesn’t show it in the pic, but when the light reflects off it there is sort of greenish blue plane of color that flashes and it is absolutely beautiful. Couldn’t get it to photograph though. You know how these crystals are so hard to take pictures of!

My Grandinroad crystal ball is supposed to deliver by EOD today, but it still says “In transit” instead of “Out for delivery” so I suspect that could change. Hopefully today though! And the witch hand candle is coming tomorrow. I may wait til I get both to post in the GR thread.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Where'd you find your ball. Gorgeous. Do you have a Dremel? I'd either put a scallop in the stand or get some epoxy clay n make a dot to attach to the beaks to support the bAll. Use a powder while fitting so it won't stick to the ball. Could try a double stick foam also. Paint it


The labradorite crystal came from EBay! 

I do have a Dremel, but I’m not sure what you mean by putting a scallop in the stand?

I tried putting small rubber bumpers on the tops of the ravens heads, but the weight of the ball just made them slide out of place. I was hoping that would work but no luck. I’d probably have to use a stronger glue like gorilla glue to hold the bumper in place. I don’t want to go there just yet because once I do that, that’s permanent.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Not long after I just made my last post here, I had a knock at my door with a delivery! The crystal ball came, as well as my Pottery Barn stuff! I will go ahead and post pics shortly, because since I wanted to plug it in and test it out, I figured I may as well snap my pics now instead of waiting for tomorrow’s delivery. Check out the Grandinroad thread in a few!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I ordered a labrodorite crystal ball from Wish but it hasn't arrived yet. I'm so excited!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> I ordered a labrodorite crystal ball from Wish but it hasn't arrived yet. I'm so excited!!


You are gonna LOVE it! ?


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Where'd you find your ball. Gorgeous. Do you have a Dremel? I'd either put a scallop in the stand or get some epoxy clay n make a dot to attach to the beaks to support the bAll. Use a powder while fitting so it won't stick to the ball. Could try a double stick foam also. Paint it


I'd put paint on the ball where it touches the ravens to find the contact points. Think how a dentist grinds down a high spot on a tooth hitting wrong best way to describe. Then looking at your picture I'd grind on the ravens head verse a beck. Make a rounded spot for the circumference of the ball to be seated in. That make sense? The putty you could add to make a bigger contact for the ball to sit in if there's not enough to Dremel out for a secure fit. While you're doing this fit your high side first to get it better leveled. Gorilla PVC glue will foam up some if you're good with your Dremel you could smooth that. Put some plastic wrap between your ball n dab A drop on the beak n let it dry then move ball n shape it. Another idea. Love your labordite ball


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m crafty but not that crafty! The only time I used my Dremel was to remove a permanent shelf inside my kitchen cabinet so I could install a roll out trash can, and that was more of a “brute” grinding. My luck is I’d saw right thru the ravens head ?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> You are gonna LOVE it! ?


I can't wait!!! I'll post pics as soon as it arrives!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

I've got a question.... Looking around on ebay, amazon etc. what sizes are you collecting? The 50mm are 2 inches. I noticed on amazon scam sellers are back on/fake shops of course with good prices. Then ebay china sellers aren't showing all sides of the balls..errr. I'd love a quartz with good clarity n inclusions but wow. 110 size. Is 200$ where you start? Guess what I'm struggling with is I'd like to see the ball well if prices start climbing. What y'all have collected are wonderful?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> I've got a question.... Looking around on ebay, amazon etc. what sizes are you collecting? The 50mm are 2 inches. I noticed on amazon scam sellers are back on/fake shops of course with good prices. Then ebay china sellers aren't showing all sides of the balls..errr. I'd love a quartz with good clarity n inclusions but wow. 110 size. Is 200$ where you start? Guess what I'm struggling with is I'd like to see the ball well if prices start climbing. What y'all have collected are wonderful?



I’ve been primarily getting mine from EBay and Amazon. All the ones on Amazon I’ve bought were from Amlong and were your basic clear crystals with standard gold/brass stands. All very nice and good value. Anything outside of that is where it gets muddy. You definitely have to watch out for size, and NEVER go by what you see in the picture. What a lot of sellers do is show you with the crystal ball in someone’s hand so theoretically you should be able to get a good feel for it’s size, but that is wrong! Or rather, many of the sellers are deceptively wrong. That’s where you need to be comfortable with knowing size (in both mm and inch) and weight that you’re looking for.

My very first crystal ball I purchased was a 200mm one from Amazon (by Amlong) and then after that I purchased a few others in different sizes....so those gave me a pretty good idea on what size to look for.

Amlong 200mm — 8 inch

Amlong 150mm — 6 inch

Amlong 110mm — 4.2 inch

Amlong 80mm — 3 inch

When I bought my labradorite on EBay, they stated it was 115mm and weighed just a little over 5lb. Based on the Amlong crystals I had previously bought, I knew approx. how big it was going to be. Also, aside from the Amlong clear crystals, I try to stay away from sellers that offer more than the one and the pics shown are just representative of what you’ll get instead of EXACTLY what you will get. Because to your point, you can’t see clarity or any of the inclusions. I want to see exactly the one I am getting.

For size, I look for crystals that are somewhere between 100-150mm, as I think that’s a decent size. The larger one at 200mm is nice, but I just don’t think it’s realistic for me to have them all that size. And I don’t like the super small ones either, 50mm and under, because at that size they may as well be a cat toy! ?

Your price is going to be different based on the type of the crystal. For instance, I paid $69 for my labradorite that is 115mm, but only $50 for my rose quartz that was close to 150mm. Price can really fluctuate too based on size. You can see one for 115mm being sold for $50 but another that’s 130mm for $100 (from the same seller) so even though it’s just only slightly larger, the price can really jump.

And my last tip, which you may already be aware of: be extra careful w/ China sellers. Many of them use fake accounts to do shill bidding on their items. So they start the price at $0.99 to attract more buyers, but place shill bids to ensure it sells for a price they want. Make sure to read the reviews, much like you would on Amazon, from other buyers. That’s how I knew they were doing that. They have all their auctions as “private” so you can’t see who’s doing the bidding.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

screamqueen2012 said:


> I've got a question.... Looking around on ebay, amazon etc. what sizes are you collecting? The 50mm are 2 inches. I noticed on amazon scam sellers are back on/fake shops of course with good prices. Then ebay china sellers aren't showing all sides of the balls..errr. I'd love a quartz with good clarity n inclusions but wow. 110 size.  Is 200$ where you start? Guess what I'm struggling with is I'd like to see the ball well if prices start climbing. What y'all have collected are wonderful?


I agree with everything Spirits Vineyard said. I do want to add that there are a lot, and I mean a lot, of fake gemstone spheres out there including quartz crystal and labradorite. 

Here is a good article on how to spot fake labradorite.


http://imgur.com/a/7Kkpl


Do research and educate yourself.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> In the second picture I posted above, you can see how the 2 ravens on the right are facing each other, but the raven on the left is facing the raven on the bottom right, which leaves a larger gap on the left. This is where the ball on top doesn’t have quite enough support.


Pads of some sort might help?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I agree with everything Spirits Vineyard said. I do want to add that there are a lot, and I mean a lot, of fake gemstone spheres out there including quartz crystal and labradorite.
> 
> Here is a good article on how to spot fake labradorite.
> 
> ...


Very good advice! 

Especially since there are just tons and tons of sellers out there. That’s why I will never buy one that the seller has multiples of and just show photos that are representative of what you’d receive. If I’m shopping online, I want to see the crystal from all angles. If you look at enough of them, you can actually spot real sellers vs. fake sellers fairly quickly. And don’t ever rush to make a purchase, which can easily be done on EBay. Take your time and be 100% sure of what you’re buying.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

schatze said:


> Pads of some sort might help?


I think those may be similar to the rubber bumpers I tried, where the weight of the ball will make them slide out from underneath. I would need to superglue them on because the regular glue backing of those are not strong enough. I may just end up doing that though if nothing else works!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

I agree over 100mm on sizes. And yep hands holding are tiny, mm size go by. The China sellers also don’t show the whole ball so the backside could be just rock n not the mineral. WhAt I have found, Etsy swimming with good pieces. Prices vary but aren’t low. Thanks for the info. 


QUOTE="Spirits Vineyard, post: 2520694, member: 83770"]
I’ve been primarily getting mine from EBay and Amazon. All the ones on Amazon I’ve bought were from Amlong and were your basic clear crystals with standard gold/brass stands. All very nice and good value. Anything outside of that is where it gets muddy. You definitely have to watch out for size, and NEVER go by what you see in the picture. What a lot of sellers do is show you with the crystal ball in someone’s hand so theoretically you should be able to get a good feel for it’s size, but that is wrong! Or rather, many of the sellers are deceptively wrong. That’s where you need to be comfortable with knowing size (in both mm and inch) and weight that you’re looking for.

My very first crystal ball I purchased was a 200mm one from Amazon (by Amlong) and then after that I purchased a few others in different sizes....so those gave me a pretty good idea on what size to look for.

Amlong 200mm — 8 inch

Amlong 150mm — 6 inch

Amlong 110mm — 4.2 inch

Amlong 80mm — 3 inch

When I bought my labradorite on EBay, they stated it was 115mm and weighed just a little over 5lb. Based on the Amlong crystals I had previously bought, I knew approx. how big it was going to be. Also, aside from the Amlong clear crystals, I try to stay away from sellers that offer more than the one and the pics shown are just representative of what you’ll get instead of EXACTLY what you will get. Because to your point, you can’t see clarity or any of the inclusions. I want to see exactly the one I am getting.

For size, I look for crystals that are somewhere between 100-150mm, as I think that’s a decent size. The larger one at 200mm is nice, but I just don’t think it’s realistic for me to have them all that size. And I don’t like the super small ones either, 50mm and under, because at that size they may as well be a cat toy! ?

Your price is going to be different based on the type of the crystal. For instance, I paid $69 for my labradorite that is 115mm, but only $50 for my rose quartz that was close to 150mm. Price can really fluctuate too based on size. You can see one for 115mm being sold for $50 but another that’s 130mm for $100 (from the same seller) so even though it’s just only slightly larger, the price can really jump.

And my last tip, which you may already be aware of: be extra careful w/ China sellers. Many of them use fake accounts to do shill bidding on their items. So they start the price at $0.99 to attract more buyers, but place shill bids to ensure it sells for a price they want. Make sure to read the reviews, much like you would on Amazon, from other buyers. That’s how I knew they were doing that. They have all their auctions as “private” so you can’t see who’s doing the bidding.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I discovered this antique cast iron stand at a junk sale and repurposed it as a crystal ball holder. The crystal ball is 5.5 inches (140mm) for a size reference. The cast iron is smooth inside with no rough areas to scratch the ball.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

X-Pired that is an excellent find! I really like that cast iron stand. It looks like it’s made for it. What do you think it’s original purpose was?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Bobbiejo said:


> X-Pired that is an excellent find! I really like that cast iron stand. It looks like it’s made for it. What do you think it’s original purpose was?


I haven't a clue. The inside is nicely rounded and smooth. Perhaps a pillar candle? Not really sure. But I do like it. Some stands are too lightweight for my liking as I want my spheres to be secure in them. This one is heavy and very solid and works well with a larger ball. I have a 160mm black obsidian sphere that looks great in it as well.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I received my raven stand last week but didn't have a chance to post pictures. After seeing the issues @Spirits Vineyard had with it I was worried and was prepared to return it. Mine seems to work well with a smaller sphere though. The one on display is 3 inches which is basically my minimum for scrying. The sphere sits straight/level and the ravens are of equal height. I'm wondering if you received a defective one Spirits? I haven't tried a larger ball because I don't trust the raven stand to hold the weight. I set a small jade sphere in the bottom where the candle goes just to see what it would look like. I am going to try doing the same with small pieces of crystal or other gemstones.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ooooouuu love the smaller ball below in the candle holder. Very nice. Wrought iron stand is awesome


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> I received my raven stand last week but didn't have a chance to post pictures. After seeing the issues @Spirits Vineyard had with it I was worried and was prepared to return it. Mine seems to work well with a smaller sphere though. The one on display is 3 inches which is basically my minimum for scrying. The sphere sits straight/level and the ravens are of equal height. I'm wondering if you received a defective one Spirits? I haven't tried a larger ball because I don't trust the raven stand to hold the weight. I set a small jade sphere in the bottom where the candle goes just to see what it would look like. I am going to try doing the same with small pieces of crystal or other gemstones.
> 
> View attachment 714252
> View attachment 714253
> View attachment 714254



I would imagine they are all cast from the same mold. I’m betting it’s just the size of the ball. My labradorite is around 4.5” which does sit fine on top, but if I push with just a little bit of force on the ball towards the largest opening, it does roll a little. Its not gonna roll off on it’s own sitting on my shelf, but it’s possible it would if there was an earthquake. I’ll have to test out some of my other balls, as I had only initially tested with the 2.

Yours looks really good though!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I would imagine they are all cast from the same mold. I’m betting it’s just the size of the ball. My labradorite is around 4.5” which does sit fine on top, but if I push with just a little bit of force on the ball towards the largest opening, it does roll a little. Its not gonna roll off on it’s own sitting on my shelf, but it’s possible it would if there was an earthquake. I’ll have to test out some of my other balls, as I had only initially tested with the 2.
> 
> Yours looks really good though!


It seems very secure. As you pointed out, this is probably due to the size of the ball. I pushed down and it does not want to roll at the largest opening. I do want to paint the skulls so they are more subtle.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I bought this one recently off Etsy but forgot to post here about it. Aesthetically I think it’s really cute, but that’s really where it ends there. For starters, it is small and only holds a small crystal. The seller does state the size range so I knew that when I bought it, but you cannot exceed that like you can other holders because the crescent moon prevents you from doing that. But really the primary reason I don’t like it is that its super thin and lightweight. Like perhaps it’s something made from a Cricut machine. I’m not knocking Cricut and those who make things with those, but when you’re talking about a crystal ball stand, you really want something that’s moderate in weight so your ball is secure. I honestly don’t know how it got so many positive reviews. Maybe I’ve become too picky?

Does anyone else have this? I’d be interested in your thoughts.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I like the looks of it. However, thin is not good for a ball stand/holder. What is it made of and what size ball do you have in it? That’s a really nice crystal sphere.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I like the looks of it. However, thin is not good for a ball stand/holder. What is it made of and what size ball do you have in it? That’s a really nice crystal sphere.



Whoops I meant to include a link to the Etsy page! It’s made of Baltic birch wood, and holds up to a 60mm sphere.

I like the look of it too, but like I said, that’s pretty much where it ends there. 









Crescent Moon Sphere Stand / Quality Handmade/ Wooden/ Crystal - Etsy


This Rocks & Geodes item by NewAgeCraftsCrystals has 11901 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Appleton, WI. Listed on Dec 1, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

A few of my EBay/Etsy finds came today. A set of brass crystal bowl stands, which actually came with the crystal bowls, but beautifully converts to a crystal ball stand. They’re actually quite heavy, and the large one is perfect for my 200mm crystal ball. Now I am set for holders for both of them, since I have 2 that size! The smaller darker stand is also quite lovely, and very heavy (also made of brass, surprisingly). 

And then 2 carved selenite wands I couldn’t resist.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits, those are perfect stands for those balls, score! I love heavy brass stands and those are really nice. The feet on them are wonderful. 

This is my latest antique store find. It's not the greatest photo but the best I could do under the circumstances. The stand is antique circa late 1800s, brass wth cherubs. The detail and patina on this piece are amazing. It is a lower stand. I love to mix stands of various heights in my collection. The crystal ball on this one is 200mm. It's difficult to tell from the photo but the stand puts the sphere about an inch and a half off the table.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> Spirits, those are perfect stands for those balls, score! I love heavy brass stands and those are really nice. The feet on them are wonderful.
> 
> This is my latest antique store find. It's not the greatest photo but the best I could do under the circumstances. The stand is antique circa late 1800s, brass wth cherubs. The detail and patina on this piece are amazing. It is a lower stand. I love to mix stands of various heights in my collection. The crystal ball on this one is 200mm. It's difficult to tell from the photo but the stand puts the sphere about an inch and a half off the table.
> 
> ...



Wow, talk about a score! That’s really beautiful! I love cherubs and angels, or even other things that have subtle faces engraved like a lion head or even the green man. And the patina on it is amazing. Yes, I do see it’s sitting close to the table but that’s ok! I agree, having varying stand heights is good, especially when you have a whole collection.

Clearly I need to get out to the antique and thrift stores! Ebay and Etsy are nice, but I’m guessing the real gems are gonna be in those types of stores.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Got my labradorite ball, I'm going to say get one!! I love the crystal color flashes when you handle the ball. I already want another one. I'm so grateful for all the information sharing. Thank you thank you! I did buy some smaller crystal balls on wish/first time I've used that site. Look for coupons when using it


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Got my labradorite ball, I'm going to say get one!! I love the crystal color flashes when you handle the ball. I already want another one. I'm so grateful for all the information sharing. Thank you thank you! I did buy some smaller crystal balls on wish/first time I've used that site. Look for coupons when using it


Awesome! What size did you end up getting? I am on the hunt for another one too, a little larger than the one I have now, which is around 115mm. So expensive though the larger you go. You just have to consider it an investment!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Got my labradorite ball, I'm going to say get one!! I love the crystal color flashes when you handle the ball. I already want another one. I'm so grateful for all the information sharing. Thank you thank you! I did buy some smaller crystal balls on wish/first time I've used that site. Look for coupons when using it


That is exciting! Please share pictures. Would also love to see photos of your smaller ball treasures from Wish. I love having various sizes and often the smaller ones are so much more versatile for display. 

I have been on the fence but really think I’m going to just go ahead and get a labradorite. What size is yours? What stand did you choose for it?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Awesome! What size did you end up getting? I am on the hunt for another one too, a little larger than the one I have now, which is around 115mm. So expensive though the larger you go. You just have to consider it an investment!


I do consider my spheres an investment. Often I will pay a little more to get a nicer one do that it will hold its value. I have balls in my collection from about 50mm to 200mm. My favorite size though is the medium ones ranging from about 100mm to 125mm simply because there are more display options with both stands and space.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

I found this arrow tripod at Big Lots today. My sphere fits nicely. $8


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I do consider my spheres an investment. Often I will pay a little more to get a nicer one do that it will hold its value. I have balls in my collection from about 50mm to 200mm. My favorite size though is the medium ones ranging from about 100mm to 125mm simply because there are more display options with both stands and space.


All very true! They are definitely an investment. I struggle where to display my large ones, but have no problems with the smaller ones. Even the 150mm ones are much easier and can fit nicely on a bookshelf. The 200mm one is a struggle sometimes, but those are mostly used for my Halloween/fortune teller scene anyway so they aren’t displayed in the same area as the rest. The struggle is where I display it beyond the Halloween season. Not to mention, keeping it strategically out of any rays of sun that might come thru the windows! ?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

X-Pired said:


> Spirits, those are perfect stands for those balls, score! I love heavy brass stands and those are really nice. The feet on them are wonderful.
> 
> This is my latest antique store find. It's not the greatest photo but the best I could do under the circumstances. The stand is antique circa late 1800s, brass wth cherubs. The detail and patina on this piece are amazing. It is a lower stand. I love to mix stands of various heights in my collection. The crystal ball on this one is 200mm. It's difficult to tell from the photo but the stand puts the sphere about an inch and a half off the table.
> 
> ...


That is absolutely perfect!!


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

X-Pired said:


> Spirits, those are perfect stands for those balls, score! I love heavy brass stands and those are really nice. The feet on them are wonderful.
> 
> This is my latest antique store find. It's not the greatest photo but the best I could do under the circumstances. The stand is antique circa late 1800s, brass wth cherubs. The detail and patina on this piece are amazing. It is a lower stand. I love to mix stands of various heights in my collection. The crystal ball on this one is 200mm. It's difficult to tell from the photo but the stand puts the sphere about an inch and a half off the table.
> 
> ...


Beautiful antique faces.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

schatze said:


> I found this arrow tripod at Big Lots today. My sphere fits nicely. $8
> View attachment 714478


The funny thing is that I’ve seen this arrow piece at a few places, but never realized it was a tripod or could be used for holding a sphere. LOL


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

I bought a 130mm. It's a decent size. What I discovered is labradorite color is layered like opals so depending on your mineral deposits n how they cut the stone plays into cost n color. I got this one on ebay for not much 60.00 auction which was a good deal. True to photos. I think now I've gotten to handle one I'm going over to etsy n buy up. There's tons of sellers with good quality posting. Wish I bought some smaller stones to mix in and some wood stands to hold me over. I missed 2015 yr fortune teller a lot did on the group/ I did one yrs earlier but am upping it this yr and redoing it..... I got the gr fortune teller gypsy n the gypsy ball...that sealed it. Lol. Doing my dining room. Wish has Russian shawls with fringe for table layering btw. I'll get some pics of da ball n post her.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Hey I have three of those things.....been in my family for years. I remember them at my grandmothers house. Don't know why I have never thought of them like crystal balls or to get them out of the curio cabinet at halloween and use them in my fortune teller display! I know I use to have a light purple/white crystal one not sure where it went to.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Malicious said:


> Hey I have three of those things.....been in my family for years. I remember them at my grandmothers house. Don't know why I have never thought of them like crystal balls or to get them out of the curio cabinet at halloween and use them in my fortune teller display! I know I use to have a light purple/white crystal one not sure where it went to.


Those are cool, love the family history connection! Thank you for sharing photos. Natural spheres have various energies and qualities, not to mention they make a terrific display for Halloween.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

screamqueen2012 said:


> I bought a 130mm. It's a decent size. What I discovered is labradorite color is layered like opals so depending on your mineral deposits n how they cut the stone plays into cost n color. I got this one on ebay for not much 60.00 auction which was a good deal. True to photos. I think now I've gotten to handle one I'm going over to etsy n buy up. There's tons of sellers with good quality posting. Wish I bought some smaller stones to mix in and some wood stands to hold me over. I missed 2015 yr fortune teller a lot did on the group/ I did one yrs earlier but am upping it this yr and redoing it..... I got the gr fortune teller gypsy n the gypsy ball...that sealed it. Lol. Doing my dining room. Wish has Russian shawls with fringe for table layering btw. I'll get some pics of da ball n post her.


That's a fantastic price for that size ball. Looking forward to photos.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I ended up buying the jester stand even though it meant I had to purchase another ball.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Malicious said:


> Hey I have three of those things.....been in my family for years. I remember them at my grandmothers house. Don't know why I have never thought of them like crystal balls or to get them out of the curio cabinet at halloween and use them in my fortune teller display! I know I use to have a light purple/white crystal one not sure where it went to.



They’re all very lovely! I probably wouldn’t have thought of them as crystal balls either when I was younger. I think the majority think of the clear ones as being crystal balls because that’s mostly what you see on TV. But you’ve got crystal balls there my friend! ?


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Finally got this thing. It took a couple weeks coming from the UK.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

That is amazing Illysium! It was worth the wait! What size is the ball? The dragons are fantastic, it looks very well crafted. It’s a wonderful addition to any collection or a fantastic beginning.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> That is amazing Illysium! It was worth the wait! What size is the ball? The dragons are fantastic, it looks very well crafted. It’s a wonderful addition to any collection or a fantastic beginning.


Thanks!

It's a 110mm or 4.3". I had to get the ball separately. The stand is very well crafted and heavy. They weigh 6lbs together.

I took a chance on this site, I'd never even heard of them before. Very happy though. It's definitely my favorite one.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Illysium said:


> Finally got this thing. It took a couple weeks coming from the UK.
> 
> View attachment 714540


Nice stand! Is it resin?


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> Nice stand! Is it resin?


Thanks! 

Yep, bronze resin, with a metal band cup, for the crystal ball.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Beautiful stand @Illysium! Nice find there. Never heard of that site before.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Beautiful stand @Illysium! Nice find there. Never heard of that site before.


Thanks!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

New stand came today! 

Kind of a funny story, too. When I was on the hunt for stands on Etsy, I came across a nice, ornate stand on a page where the shop owner was selling a crystal ball. But in the photos, the crystal was displayed on a stand that looks very similar to this one below (if not identical). But in the description it said, “comes with wood stand”. Wood? Hmmmm, looks like metal to me. So I emailed to inquire, because while it looked like a metal stand, for all I know it could be a painted wood, so I wanted to be 100% sure, since I didn’t want or need the crystal ball, nor did I want to be surprised with the stand. The shop owner responds back very emphatically, “Oh nooooooo, that is a very hard to find antique stand and is not included! You will not get that. You’ll get a plain round wooden stand with the crystal ball.”

WTF? Seriously? They acted like I asked an unreasonable question, almost as if they were offended that I had even asked. I know this is a rhetorical question, but why use it as a prop in your photos, you f’ing moron!”

So then I happened upon this very ornate “crystal bowl” holder by Godinger, that looked almost identical, only mine was gold and that one was silver. Antique? Uhhhhh, no. Maybe on the high end of the scale being made by Godinger, but I doubt old enough yet to be considered antique.

I ended up finding both a gold one and a silver one. Don’t have the silver yet, but the gold came today. I’m quite happy with it......it’s ornateness fits in PERFECTLY with my style of decor!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

@Spitits Vineyard, that stand is beautiful! Some sellers on eBay are nuts with their attitude. Go figure. 

I have a question for those who seriously collect crystal balls. Do the larger, nicer spheres hold their value over time? Are they an investment of sorts? I would pay more for a larger ball but not if it’s going to be worth pennies on the dollar if I need to par down my collection. 

I know that ican at least recoup my money on most of the Halloween stuff I collect, is it the same with the crystal spheres?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I received my orange Selenite sphere yesterday. I love it. It reminds me of a harvest moon with the added bonus that the orange is perfect for fall and Halloween. It's 80mm. I purchased this size specifically for the Raven stand. I painted the white skulls and bones on the Raven stand so they wouldn't be so prominent. I like it a lot better. The skulls are noticeable but not overpowering. I placed clear quartz crystals in the candle cup in the holder. Any type of small crystals would work well there. 

For those who are interested, here are the properties of selenite:

A protective stone, Selenite shields a person or space from outside influences. Selenite can evoke protection from the angelic realm and also dispels negative energy. The powerful energies of Selenite help one connect with one's guides, guardians, Christ Consciousness and Higher Self. Selenite can be held or placed around a person to facilitate such a connection.

Selenite calms and soothes, bringing a deep peace and sense of tranquility. Use Selenite in a grid around your home or in the corners of a room to create a safe and peaceful space. Meditating with Selenite aids in access to past and future lives. Selenite brings mental clarity, clearing confusion and revealing the bigger picture behind any problem.

Physically, Selenite removes energy blockages from physical and Etheric bodies. It can reverse the effects of “free radicals” to heal and repair on the cellular level. Selenite is associated with the spine and the skeletal system. Selenite can be used to mitigate problems with Mercury fillings in dental work.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> New stand came today!
> 
> Kind of a funny story, too. When I was on the hunt for stands on Etsy, I came across a nice, ornate stand on a page where the shop owner was selling a crystal ball. But in the photos, the crystal was displayed on a stand that looks very similar to this one below (if not identical). But in the description it said, “comes with wood stand”. Wood? Hmmmm, looks like metal to me. So I emailed to inquire, because while it looked like a metal stand, for all I know it could be a painted wood, so I wanted to be 100% sure, since I didn’t want or need the crystal ball, nor did I want to be surprised with the stand. The shop owner responds back very emphatically, “Oh nooooooo, that is a very hard to find antique stand and is not included! You will not get that. You’ll get a plain round wooden stand with the crystal ball.”
> 
> ...


I LOVE ornate stands for crystal balls Spirits. What a great find. Yeah, I don't get it with some sellers on eBay. I don't use them much anymore for various reasons, lack of professionalism being one of them. It really is a crapshoot with sellers on that platform. 

Looking forward to seeing photos of the silver one when you get it!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> I received my orange Selenite sphere yesterday. I love it. It reminds me of a harvest moon with the added bonus that the orange is perfect for fall and Halloween. It's 80mm. I purchased this size specifically for the Raven stand. I painted the white skulls and bones on the Raven stand so they wouldn't be so prominent. I like it a lot better. The skulls are noticeable but not overpowering. I placed clear quartz crystals in the candle cup in the holder. Any type of small crystals would work well there.
> 
> For those who are interested, here are the properties of selenite:
> 
> ...



That looks really lovely, and the orange selenite is perfect with the ravens!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> @Spitits Vineyard, that stand is beautiful! Some sellers on eBay are nuts with their attitude. Go figure.
> 
> I have a question for those who seriously collect crystal balls. Do the larger, nicer spheres hold their value over time? Are they an investment of sorts? I would pay more for a larger ball but not if it’s going to be worth pennies on the dollar if I need to par down my collection.
> 
> I know that ican at least recoup my money on most of the Halloween stuff I collect, is it the same with the crystal spheres?



I’m not what I’d consider a “serious” collector but I do have a few pieces. I would think that they would hold their value. Your venue for selling it would likely be different than your normal Halloween stuff though.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh, wait til you guys see the new crystal ball I bought a couple days off Etsy! It took me a full week to research and find the right one, but am really excited to get it. 

To give you a hint, it’s a “stone” that would be a perfect fit for the stand that Illysium just shared with us the other day. I’m considering buying that stand, but probably won’t since I already have plenty now with all the ones I’ve purchased over the last month.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Oh, wait til you guys see the new crystal ball I bought a couple days off Etsy! It took me a full week to research and find the right one, but am really excited to get it.
> 
> To give you a hint, it’s a “stone” that would be a perfect fit for the stand that Illysium just shared with us the other day. I’m considering buying that stand, but probably won’t since I already have plenty now with all the ones I’ve purchased over the last month.


Oh come on, tell us what stone you bought! We are an impatient lot here on this forum! How exciting Seriously, Spirits, can hardly wait to see your new treasure.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Oh, wait til you guys see the new crystal ball I bought a couple days off Etsy! It took me a full week to research and find the right one, but am really excited to get it.
> 
> To give you a hint, it’s a “stone” that would be a perfect fit for the stand that Illysium just shared with us the other day. I’m considering buying that stand, but probably won’t since I already have plenty now with all the ones I’ve purchased over the last month.


Oh come on, tell us what stone you bought! We are an impatient lot here on this forum! How exciting Seriously, Spirits, can hardly wait to see your new treasure.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> New stand came today!
> 
> Kind of a funny story, too. When I was on the hunt for stands on Etsy, I came across a nice, ornate stand on a page where the shop owner was selling a crystal ball. But in the photos, the crystal was displayed on a stand that looks very similar to this one below (if not identical). But in the description it said, “comes with wood stand”. Wood? Hmmmm, looks like metal to me. So I emailed to inquire, because while it looked like a metal stand, for all I know it could be a painted wood, so I wanted to be 100% sure, since I didn’t want or need the crystal ball, nor did I want to be surprised with the stand. The shop owner responds back very emphatically, “Oh nooooooo, that is a very hard to find antique stand and is not included! You will not get that. You’ll get a plain round wooden stand with the crystal ball.”
> 
> ...


Beautiful presentation. How big is that sphere in diameter,roughly? I'm still trying to find one about that size but creamier in color.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

X-Pired said:


> I received my orange Selenite sphere yesterday. I love it. It reminds me of a harvest moon with the added bonus that the orange is perfect for fall and Halloween. It's 80mm. I purchased this size specifically for the Raven stand. I painted the white skulls and bones on the Raven stand so they wouldn't be so prominent. I like it a lot better. The skulls are noticeable but not overpowering. I placed clear quartz crystals in the candle cup in the holder. Any type of small crystals would work well there.
> 
> For those who are interested, here are the properties of selenite:
> 
> ...


Really love the color of the sphere but also really love your use of the crystals in the base where the candle would go. I've seen several of these stands I like but couldn't think of a way to use that hole in the base but this idea is perfect.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> Oh come on, tell us what stone you bought! We are an impatient lot here on this forum! How exciting Seriously, Spirits, can hardly wait to see your new treasure.



Haha....your excitement will have to wait and go with my excitement when I get it! But rest assured I will post it as soon as I get it! ??


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

schatze said:


> Beautiful presentation. How big is that sphere in diameter,roughly? I'm still trying to find one about that size but creamier in color.



The selenite is 130mm....a nice decent size. Got it off Amazon!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

After weeks of waiting, I finally received my Etsy snake stand. It’s pretty. Much smaller than I was expecting, but nice. I’m not sure if it will be left out all year long or packed up with a couple of my other crystal balls that ‘scream’ Halloween and are only out when the seasonal decorations are out.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> The selenite is 130mm....a nice decent size. Got it off Amazon!


I have been leaning toward 5” in diameter. So that’s about right, Thanks.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

My ball came from Wish today!!! I love it but now I want another BIGGER one!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> My ball came from Wish today!!! I love it but now I want another BIGGER one!!!
> View attachment 714810



Love it! What size is it? I can’t remember if we asked. I was the same way with wanting a second larger one when I bought my first one, which was just around 115mm in size. Finally lucked out and found a 150mm one that is on its way. I just love labradorite....highly recommend it here for anyone in this thread who doesn’t have one yet!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> After weeks of waiting, I finally received my Etsy snake stand. It’s pretty. Much smaller than I was expecting, but nice. I’m not sure if it will be left out all year long or packed up with a couple of my other crystal balls that ‘scream’ Halloween and are only out when the seasonal decorations are out.


I’m on the fence too about whether I will leave it up all year long as well. I have a bookcase where I have all of mine currently displayed. It’s the kind of bookcase that is low and is used to separate my living room and my kitchen (it’s where I take all of my pics when I get something new!). Same with the iguana, but I think if I can leave the iguana up all year long, why not a snake? ?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Really love the color of the sphere but also really love your use of the crystals in the base where the candle would go. I've seen several of these stands I like but couldn't think of a way to use that hole in the base but this idea is perfect.


Thank you. Instead of using clear quartz you could use jasper, amber, or black colored stones. Just match it to whatever looks good with the sphere you have on top. The smaller crystals/stones are inexpensive and add to the effect.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Love it! What size is it? I can’t remember if we asked. I was the same way with wanting a second larger one when I bought my first one, which was just around 115mm in size. Finally lucked out and found a 150mm one that is on its way. I just love labradorite....highly recommend it here for anyone in this thread who doesn’t have one yet!



It's 90mm. I'm looking for 115 or hopefully 150mm now. I'm so in love with the way the light catches the flecking. I couldn't stop looking at it at work yesterday! I was up for first admit and I think it helped ward off admissions!!! Lol


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> It's 90mm. I'm looking for 115 or hopefully 150mm now. I'm so in love with the way the light catches the flecking. I couldn't stop looking at it at work yesterday! I was up for first admit and I think it helped ward off admissions!!! Lol


If I were you, I would go for the 150mm, or if you can’t find one at a decent price at that size maybe even one around 130mm. You probably wont see too much of a difference between what you currently have and an115mm and your want for a bigger one will still be there so then you’ll end up searching for a 3rd. I speak from experience! LOL ?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I went to a Renaissance festival this past weekend and at the market found an amazing labradorite and a medieval stand to go with it. I have in mind the Halloween scene I am going to create with the combination. When holding the labradorite at a certain angle the blue flecks has the pattern of a dragonfly. It is 155mm. I love it!

Hearthfire, yes, get one that is at least 130mm. Spirits knows of what she speaks! 










Notice the dragonfly in the above photo. How cool!












Closeup of medieval stand:


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Love it! What size is it? I can’t remember if we asked. I was the same way with wanting a second larger one when I bought my first one, which was just around 115mm in size. Finally lucked out and found a 150mm one that is on its way. I just love labradorite....highly recommend it here for anyone in this thread who doesn’t have one yet!


Where did you find your 150mm? The larger labradorite spheres are difficult to find, especially at a decent price.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Hearthfire said:


> My ball came from Wish today!!! I love it but now I want another BIGGER one!!!
> View attachment 714810


I love your new sphere! I like the smaller size as well as the larger ones. The smaller spheres can be held easier and so both have their place. If you use them metaphysically and/or for meditation the one you have is a perfect size.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Amazing find there @X-Pired ! Both the sphere and the stand! I love how you were able to capture some of the shades of blue in your photo (not the flashes of bright blue, but the more matte, subdued blue-ish green). I can’t seem to capture that when I took pictures of mine. Although I was in a dimly lit room and had to use my flash on my camera so I’m sure that had something to do with it. But in any case, very lovely indeed!

The 150mm I found was on EBay. I found a seller that for whatever reason didn’t start out the auction at $0.99 like a lot of sellers usually do who rely on their shill bidding to get the price they want. I can’t even tell you how many I’ve tried to place snipe bids only to be beat out by someone who bid 4 days prior who was without a doubt in my mind the seller themselves who placed a shill bid. But this one started out at $99 and there were zero bids. I was hoping to get it cheaper, because to me that’s just what the whole point of EBay is, but I know it’s worth that so I took the leap and bought it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> I love your new sphere! I like the smaller size as well as the larger ones. The smaller spheres can be held easier and so both have their place. If you use them metaphysically and/or for meditation the one you have is a perfect size.



I definitely agree. The smaller ones are also good because sometimes you just need to hold it in your hands. Can’t do that with the larger ones!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Amazing find there @X-Pired ! Both the sphere and the stand! I love how you were able to capture some of the shades of blue in your photo (not the flashes of bright blue, but the more matte, subdued blue-ish green). I can’t seem to capture that when I took pictures of mine. Although I was in a dimly lit room and had to use my flash on my camera so I’m sure that had something to do with it. But in any case, very lovely indeed!
> 
> The 150mm I found was on EBay. I found a seller that for whatever reason didn’t start out the auction at $0.99 like a lot of sellers usually do who rely on their shill bidding to get the price they want. I can’t even tell you how many I’ve tried to place snipe bids only to be beat out by someone who bid 4 days prior who was without a doubt in my mind the seller themselves who placed a shill bid. But this one started out at $99 and there were zero bids. I was hoping to get it cheaper, because to me that’s just what the whole point of EBay is, but I know it’s worth that so I took the leap and bought it.


Thank you! $99 is a steal for that size of labradorite! Yes, there is a lot of underhanded tactics on eBay on gemstone auctions. Looking forward to seeing photos of your new treasure! Do you buy from other countries or stick to the US?

I took the photo at dawn with natural light coming through windows and no flash. Labradorite is difficult to photograph to capture the colors. Hearthfire did a nice job capturing the flecks of color on hers, which I find difficult. Love that sphere she found on Wish.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ugh, I am SOOOO annoyed. I just received my “mystery” sphere in the mail that I bought from Etsy, and it’s not the right one. I knew something was wrong the minute I picked up the box, because it was much lighter than it should have been, Looks like she sent me the smaller size she had of the same type. I’m hoping she can fix this, because I really want the original one! The only detail I’ll tell you is that it has a pretty recognizable pattern, although like most crystals the exact pattern is unique to each piece. And its one of those things where you can love the crystal type, and love the pattern on one but hate it on the other, just depending on how it forms. 

Anyway, so the wait begins again.....* sigh *


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> Thank you! $99 is a steal for that size of labradorite! Looking forward to seeing photos! Do you buy from other countries or stick to the US?


I prefer the US just because of the wait time, but I did buy a rose quartz and a citrine quartz that were both great...just took a long time to get. I’m not sure I would buy a large one from another country though just because the weight. I’d be too afraid something would happen to the outer packaging. But I guess if I happened to have the opportunity and the price is right, I’d take a chance. The great thing about EBay is their buyer guarantee, so if something happened during transit, or it was lost, or it was a fake....I know all I need to do is file a complaint and they’d refund me. Been there done that (over the years of buying on that platform).


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

X-Pired said:


> I went to a Renaissance festival this past weekend and at the market found an amazing labradorite and a medieval stand to go with it. I have in mind the Halloween scene I am going to create with the combination. When holding the labradorite at a certain angle the blue flecks has the pattern of a dragonfly. It is 155mm. I love it!
> 
> Hearthfire, yes, get one that is at least 130mm. Spirits knows of what she speaks!
> 
> ...


That’s gorgeous.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

I’m snorting here at us all wanting bigger balls.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

schatze said:


> I’m snorting here at us all wanting bigger balls.


Too funny, LOL! I appreciate the smaller ones as well though.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Small balls....big balls.....it’s all in how you use them!

We are talking spheres right? BWAHAHAHA....??


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

It's simply a ball fetish! O do love the size I have because of the balance in my hands but man oh man, the 150 calls!!! Lol x-pired I could get lost staring into those beautiful flecks. I'm so happy for your amazing find! That stand istruly unique


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

So I decided not to keep you all in suspense, because as it turns out, I am returning the wrong sphere the Etsy seller sent me, and I’m just gonna go for a full refund instead of have her send me the right one, Long story short, I just don’t trust her now. Even the small sphere she had wasn’t the right size....she had it listed as 3.75 and what I received was 3.25. The bigger one was supposed to be 4.5”, but I’m afraid it’s probably going to be 4”, because it seems she errs on the larger size when doing measurements. I told her that I know there are slight measurement differences, but a half of an inch? Seems like a lot especially for the smaller spheres.

Anyway, so now I’m back to EBay and I have an offer on one that is even larger, for potentially even a little less than what I paid. Only bad thing is this one is coming from China, so it’ll be a long wait to get it.

Which is why I decided to just go ahead and show you what I am buying!

Drumroll please.......

It’s a Septarian Dragon stone!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> It’s a Septarian Dragon stone!
> 
> View attachment 714848


Nice! I love Septarian, it's one of my favorites. I picked this guy up last year.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Illysium said:


> Nice! I love Septarian, it's one of my favorites. I picked this guy up last year.
> 
> View attachment 714851


That’s amazing! 

You know what that reminds me of? It looks like a character that you’d expect to find in one of Patrick Valenzia’s Deviant Moon tarot cards!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I had to go back to the tarot thread and it doesn’t look like you’re on that. In case you’re not familiar with a Deviant Moon, here’s a picture I took comparing some of the cards from 3 different decks. Your stone totally reminds me of the art on these decks!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I had to go back to the tarot thread and it doesn’t look like you’re on that. In case you’re not familiar with a Deviant Moon, here’s a picture I took comparing some of the cards from 3 different decks. Your stone totally reminds me of the art on these decks!
> 
> View attachment 714855


Cool, yea he does. I wasn't familiar with these.

Thanks!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

While I was packing up the Septarian that I received today to ship back to the Etsy seller, my phone dinged and it was confirmation that my offer on EBay for the new one was accepted. Yay! A few dollars cheaper and a few mm’s bigger....not too bad at all. I also picked up a few smokey quartz points from the same seller. Now I just have to wait the few weeks for it to arrive. Did I mention that I am a very impatient person? LOL. It’s not so much impatience as it is anticipation, but tomatoes tomahtoes, right? ?


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Wicked! Just Wicked!




Spirits Vineyard said:


> So I decided not to keep you all in suspense, because as it turns out, I am returning the wrong sphere the Etsy seller sent me, and I’m just gonna go for a full refund instead of have her send me the right one, Long story short, I just don’t trust her now. Even the small sphere she had wasn’t the right size....she had it listed as 3.75 and what I received was 3.25. The bigger one was supposed to be 4.5”, but I’m afraid it’s probably going to be 4”, because it seems she errs on the larger size when doing measurements. I told her that I know there are slight measurement differences, but a half of an inch? Seems like a lot especially for the smaller spheres.
> 
> Anyway, so now I’m back to EBay and I have an offer on one that is even larger, for potentially even a little less than what I paid. Only bad thing is this one is coming from China, so it’ll be a long wait to get it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I have 3 dragons blood balls in my cart right now!! And I went a little crazy witchy last night after working 14hrs and won 2 large labrodorite spheres on ebay!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Haha welcome to the addiction club! I wonder if you bought one of the labradorites that I have on my watchlist! I still have several on my watch list from when I bought my last one, which actually should be arriving today! I almost bought another one last night because of the price, but didn’t place a bid because I think the size was either the same or just under the one I already bought. I’m done buying for now......I think! ?


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Any of you seasoned sphere searchers know what this sphere is made of? It is the photo that got me looking for deer stands. It is not white and not yellow or amber. Cloudy for sure. I want to get one but I have no idea what type to look for.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I saw that same photo on Pinterest! Looks like we’re all seeing the same things, not surprising!

It’s really hard to tell from the lighting what it really is. Could be a milky quartz?


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I saw that same photo on Pinterest! Looks like we’re all seeing the same things, not surprising!
> 
> It’s really hard to tell from the lighting what it really is. Could be a milky quartz?


I have the question in for a friend who studied geology. I hope she has answers. As with an internet search for anything, getting the right terms is everything. The site this came from is fun.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

@ shatze I'm no expert but when I got mine a few years back I searched for "quartz sphere" mine is white with rainbows, under the right lighting conditions
like ,candle light, I get the same effect . There are several slight color variations in the lighter shades. I hope any of that helped


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

The more I look at it, it’s possible it could be a rose quartz. Here is mine. I know it looks way more pink than the one in your photo, but honestly, because of the lighting in that photo, it’s going to be really hard to pinpoint exactly what it is. When I look at it, I think I can see pink. And rose quartz can come in a few different shades of pink and maybe that’s a lighter shade of one.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

schatze said:


> Any of you seasoned sphere searchers know what this sphere is made of? It is the photo that got me looking for deer stands. It is not white and not yellow or amber. Cloudy for sure. I want to get one but I have no idea what type to look for.
> View attachment 714962


Looks like quartz to me. There are endless variations.

Better pics: Gothic Rose Antiques

Selenite will give you a similar look.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

After looking at all the pics from that site, my money is on milky quartz. I take back my suggestion of it possibly being rose quartz, as I didn’t see any pink coloring in any of the other photos.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Haha welcome to the addiction club! I wonder if you bought one of the labradorites that I have on my watchlist! I still have several on my watch list from when I bought my last one, which actually should be arriving today! I almost bought another one last night because of the price, but didn’t place a bid because I think the size was either the same or just under the one I already bought. I’m done buying for now......I think! ?


One is 11.22 lbs and the other is 8lbs. I cant wait!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> One is 11.22 lbs and the other is 8lbs. I cant wait!!


Nice! Those are very nice size spheres! 

I actually just got my larger one today, and I absolutely love it! I’ll try to take some pics of it tomorrow when it’s daylight out. It’s so hard to photograph a labradorite with trying to capture its colors.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Wellll i got my 5 inch labradorite in yesterday. Ok... im new to stonespheres that are bigger, have a crystal or two... lemme get you in trouble.. buy a big one. I love this stone. Its like fire flashes as you rotate it. I went right back n bought a bigger one off etsy thats full of fire. Put some money in that one n know just where its going to live yr round in my den. Also got a natural clear quartz..has some occlusions in it. Looks like movement clouds. Love it going in my oddity cabinet after halloween


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Wellll i got my 5 inch labradorite in yesterday. Ok... im new to stonespheres that are bigger, have a crystal or two... lemme get you in trouble.. buy a big one. I love this stone. Its like fire flashes as you rotate it. I went right back n bought a bigger one off etsy thats full of fire. Put some money in that one n know just where its going to live yr round in my den. Also got a natural clear quartz..has some occlusions in it. Looks like movement clouds. Love it going in my oddity cabinet after halloween


Would love to see pics of both if you get a chance! What size bigger did you get on the labradorite? The last one I just purchased is just around 150mm and I’ve contemplated buying a really large one ($200-300 range) but am holding off until I can catch up with the rest of my spending. But I agree, the labradorite is amazing.

I have 2 others on my list to buy. Like yours, I’m looking for a natural clear quartz that has inclusions. I have a selenite but that’s more opaque, I want something that you can see thru, but not 100% see thru like the typical “crystal ball”. I’m also looking for an amethyst, but I’m having a hard time finding one in the size I want....seems most amethysts out there are “dream amethysts” and that’s not what I want.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Wellll i got my 5 inch labradorite in yesterday. Ok... im new to stonespheres that are bigger, have a crystal or two... lemme get you in trouble.. buy a big one. I love this stone. Its like fire flashes as you rotate it. I went right back n bought a bigger one off etsy thats full of fire. Put some money in that one n know just where its going to live yr round in my den. Also got a natural clear quartz..has some occlusions in it. Looks like movement clouds. Love it going in my oddity cabinet after halloween


Way to go! I am excited to see photos if you would be willing to post them. Pretty cool!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Would love to see pics of both if you get a chance! What size bigger did you get on the labradorite? The last one I just purchased is just around 150mm and I’ve contemplated buying a really large one ($200-300 range) but am holding off until I can catch up with the rest of my spending. But I agree, the labradorite is amazing.
> 
> I have 2 others on my list to buy. Like yours, I’m looking for a natural clear quartz that has inclusions. I have a selenite but that’s more opaque, I want something that you can see thru, but not 100% see thru like the typical “crystal ball”. I’m also looking for an amethyst, but I’m having a hard time finding one in the size I want....seems most amethysts out there are “dream amethysts” and that’s not what I want.


What is "dream amethyst"? What size are you looking for? Quality color and polish in this stone are getting difficult to find on the market right now, at least at a reasonable price. The chevron amethyst has quartz inclusions and is more commonly available at cheaper prices while still being very nice. A lot of the amethyst available have a lot of milky areas and some sellers only show the nicer, "clearer" side of the sphere. The milky amethyst is fine but the price should reflect the true composition of the stone. 

I really encourage you to get a clear quartz sphere with some ghost, cloud, gold, silver and/or rainbow inclusions. Size for size, they probably cost more than other stones but they are truly special. In my humble opinion, I would go for high quality as they only increase in value and are a worthy investment not to mention an impressive accent in your home. 

Does anyone else have an obsidian sphere? I love the metaphysical properties, as well as looks, of them. I think I already posted a picture of mine.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> What is "dream amethyst"? What size are you looking for? Quality color and polish in this stone are getting difficult to find on the market right now, at least at a reasonable price. The chevron amethyst has quartz inclusions and is more commonly available at cheaper prices while still being very nice. A lot of the amethyst available have a lot of milky areas and some sellers only show the nicer, "clearer" side of the sphere. The milky amethyst is fine but the price should reflect the true composition of the stone.
> 
> I really encourage you to get a clear quartz sphere with some ghost, cloud, gold, silver and/or rainbow inclusions. Size for size, they probably cost more than other stones but they are truly special. In my humble opinion, I would go for high quality as they only increase in value and are a worthy investment not to mention an impressive accent in your home.
> 
> Does anyone else have an obsidian sphere? I love the metaphysical properties, as well as looks, of them. I think I already posted a picture of mine.


Just did a quick search online and I believe dream amethyst is the same as chevron amethyst. Whenever I try to do a search for “amethyst sphere” on any platform, I get back tons and tons of what they are calling dream amethysts, which a combination of amethyst and white quartz. So the spheres are usually many shades of purple (mostly on the dark side from what I’ve seen) with lots of white lines throughout it, some giving you the chevron pattern, while others just look like a bunch of lines. Personally, I don’t like it. I’d much prefer just a regular amethyst. I did happen to find one seller, but it’s a small one but I bought it anyway....think it’s right around 70mm. I’d love to find one around 130-150mm.

I have an obsidian, but I think it’s different than yours as mine is just a black obsidian. I’d love to find a gold obsidian though!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ill get pics. I have a blk obsidian its black no light in it other than high polish I bought a small gold its cool. Trying to hang floating tarot cards...............NOT easy. If you like stone properties... n jewelry. Go look at bloodmilk on instagram. Itll go with your spirit balls. Lol. How does amethyst grow? Is it in a geode or just crystals.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Heres my quartz 5.9 in. Then a red ummm forgot its very clear in person. Bigger labradorite/145mm then smaller 90mm
Then obsidan with gold obsidan below


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Heres my quartz 5.9 in. Then a red ummm forgot its very clear in person. Bigger labradorite/145mm then smaller 90mm
> Then obsidan with gold obsidan below
> View attachment 715180
> View attachment 715181
> ...


Can we see more of your tarot cards? They appear to be in movement. Fishing wire?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Heres my quartz 5.9 in. Then a red ummm forgot its very clear in person. Bigger labradorite/145mm then smaller 90mm
> Then obsidan with gold obsidan below
> View attachment 715180
> View attachment 715181
> ...


I love how the black obsidian looks with the snake stand. I have been interchanging mine out with all the crystals and stands I’ve recently bought so I hadn’t decided which one will stay on this snake stand. I think I like the way that looks, and may just have to buy that gold sheen obsidian after all. I didn’t realize how expensive the gold sheens were so a small one is all I’ll be able to afford, but that’s the perfect spot for it!

Love the clear quartz one as well....seems like that one would give a very mystical vibe in person.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Wow those are absolutely beautiful!!! So this was my first day off all week and I am embarrassed to say I spent way too much time on ebay and wish buying more spheres!! I don't even know for sure how many septarian spheres and eggs I ended up buying because I lost track of everything I bid on! ? The broken egg shapes with the interior geode crystals showing are just intoxicating. I went a little batty.... I will have to ban myself from searching anymore for a little while at least. I think 6 are coming?!?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Here’s my latest! The larger labradorite which is just under 150mm (can’t see it in the photo but this one has a LOT of flash to it). With it is the silver version of the Godinger crystal bowl stand (I previously showed the gold one). I’m definitely more of a gold person but some silvers are ok. I’m still playing around with what stand I want to display it on. Such decisions now that I have so many options!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> Wow those are absolutely beautiful!!! So this was my first day off all week and I am embarrassed to say I spent way too much time on ebay and wish buying more spheres!! I don't even know for sure how many septarian spheres and eggs I ended up buying because I lost track of everything I bid on! ? The broken egg shapes with the interior geode crystals showing are just intoxicating. I went a little batty.... I will have to ban myself from searching anymore for a little while at least. I think 6 are coming?!?



Haha! My kinda shopper! ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Doh! I just noticed the skeleton peeking in the photo! Just wanted to point out I do not keep him out all year. I pulled him out of storage this week so I could take a picture of him with the violin I bought from Party City. Not that there would be anything wrong with keeping it out all year though ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Ill get pics. I have a blk obsidian its black no light in it other than high polish I bought a small gold its cool. Trying to hang floating tarot cards...............NOT easy. If you like stone properties... n jewelry. Go look at bloodmilk on instagram. Itll go with your spirit balls. Lol. How does amethyst grow? Is it in a geode or just crystals.


I’m not sure if it can grow other ways but it definitely can grow in geodes! Here are 2 that I own....


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hearthfire said:


> Wow those are absolutely beautiful!!! So this was my first day off all week and I am embarrassed to say I spent way too much time on ebay and wish buying more spheres!! I don't even know for sure how many septarian spheres and eggs I ended up buying because I lost track of everything I bid on! ? The broken egg shapes with the interior geode crystals showing are just intoxicating. I went a little batty.... I will have to ban myself from searching anymore for a little while at least. I think 6 are coming?!?


Bahaha. I know!!! I ordered on wish n forgot so have that coming n i dont have stands. Yall find great stands!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I love how the black obsidian looks with the snake stand. I have been interchanging mine out with all the crystals and stands I’ve recently bought so I hadn’t decided which one will stay on this snake stand. I think I like the way that looks, and may just have to buy that gold sheen obsidian after all. I didn’t realize how expensive the gold sheens were so a small one is all I’ll be able to afford, but that’s the perfect spot for it!
> 
> Love the clear quartz one as well....seems like that one would give a very mystical vibe in person.


Yes the clear is telling you a story. Im going to put a silver rub on the gold cobra stand to antique it. I use the gold or silver rubs or paint to do frames if you havent ever aged gilted or antiqued try them. Michaels stocks it. Gold leaf section.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’m not sure if it can grow other ways but it definitely can grow in geodes! Here are 2 that I own....
> 
> View attachment 715229


So you think the dream is natural or manmade? Seems to get a big solid crystal amethyst ball the crystsls dont grow solid for that size


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

X-Pired said:


> Here is a great link if anyone wants to make faux crystal balls for a Halloween display.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE STYLE #3!! Gorgeous! I'll have to try that one day.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Haha! My kinda shopper! ?


I have been doing a lot of retail therapy lately. It's my time of year to buy. I think of it as my personal harvest.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Bobbiejo said:


> Can we see more of your tarot cards? They appear to be in movement. Fishing wire?


Im try to copy rogers garden tarot floating cards. I printed/ copied my cards on a card stock two copies. Cut them out Using a guage wire i use for fairy wing. Strong enough to maintain shape n hold wt of cards. Shaping wire then gluing two card prints together/sandwiching the wire between the cards. So one facing out each way Using tacky glue alittle diluted brushing on both backs of card prints. It sets up fast. Use a hair dryer if you want them to set faster im doung four at a time Then its hanging wire. Im just using my chandelier to hang off of. Still fooling with it as im setting up the room. I did alternate swirls of cards instead of them going one way. Not sure im loving that. I may do some more going in same direction n compare it. Actually easy. Bend your wire first then cut. Ive used about deck n half x 2 copies
They are flying out of a wood carved box


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Im try to copy rogers garden tarot floating cards. I printed/ copied my cards on a card stock two copies. Cut them out Using a guage wire i use for fairy wing. Strong enough to maintain shape n hold wt of cards. Shaping wire then gluing two card prints together/sandwiching the wire between the cards. So one facing out each way Using tacky glue alittle diluted brushing on both backs of card prints. It sets up fast. Use a hair dryer if you want them to set faster im doung four at a time Then its hanging wire. Im just using my chandelier to hang off of. Still fooling with it as im setting up the room. I did alternate swirls of cards instead of them going one way. Not sure im loving that. I may do some more going in same direction n compare it. Actually easy. Bend your wire first then cut. Ive used about deck n half x 2 copies
> They are flying out of a wood carved box
> View attachment 715277
> View attachment 715278
> View attachment 715272


That is amazing! To say I love it would be an understatement!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

OMG! That looks amazing! Are you shaping and attaching the wire to the chandelier prior to glueing the cards on? I so want to try this.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes then taking wire down n gluing cards on like four to five at a time. Letting them set while i prep the next group to go on. Use a hair dryer to speed up drying. The cards slid if vertIcal so i was set up on the floor gluing. Brush your glue on n let it sit to get in the paper do both cards. I used a 2 in paint brush. Not too thin or thick your glue consistency. First wire i did was like untangling a octopus n two of my cats decided hot dog grab it n run. Kinda a kafukle till i got my rhythm. Hang high till they dry overnite then go hang them


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks im copying rogers garden. Ill bet u they do something like it for wonderland with cards. Tea party table.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Can I just say how incredible all y'all are?!?! I absolutely love reading all this goodness! I counted my ebay goodies and I have 6 Septarian goodies coming, 1 green obsidian sphere and I just won a 13lb Septarian Dragons sphere! Yay!!!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> So you think the dream is natural or manmade? Seems to get a big solid crystal amethyst ball the crystsls dont grow solid for that size


Honestly I have no idea. We need a geologist here! ?
But it’s kind of cool though that we are all talking about our crystals here, because I am learning about new things, and more importantly, about something that I love.

After doing a little digging, the dream/chevron amethyst is naturally made. Instead of me trying to paraphrase, here’s a good paragraph I found that describes how the crystals are formed:

“Formation: Chevron Amethyst is created when liquid magma from a volcanic explosion cools down and transforms into igneous rocks. During this cooling down period, silica acid bubbles shift from being a gas/liquid into a solid compound. The bubble becomes a hollow space in the igneous rock and the silica acid becomes Quartz crystals. Trace particles of iron within the silica acid gives Amethyst its purple color, otherwise the silica acid would transform into Clear Quartz. Chevron Amethyst is created when a single bubble cools down at various rates, resulting in varying shades of purple. Bubbles which contain smaller levels of iron produce Chevron Amethysts with Clear Quartz and Snow Quartz stratification. “


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Yes the clear is telling you a story. Im going to put a silver rub on the gold cobra stand to antique it. I use the gold or silver rubs or paint to do frames if you havent ever aged gilted or antiqued try them. Michaels stocks it. Gold leaf section.


Yep I have used gold leaf before. Would love to see your stand after you’ve finished!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Hearthfire said:


> Can I just say how incredible all y'all are?!?! I absolutely love reading all this goodness! I counted my ebay goodies and I have 6 Septarian goodies coming, 1 green obsidian sphere and I just won a 13lb Septarian Dragons sphere! Yay!!!!!


Looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Heres my quartz 5.9 in. Then a red ummm forgot its very clear in person. Bigger labradorite/145mm then smaller 90mm
> Then obsidan with gold obsidan below
> View attachment 715180
> View attachment 715181
> ...


My goodness!
You girls have so many balls! Where does one get these?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

LOVE LOVE LOVE your tarot mobile @screamqueen2012! That’s exactly what @Bobbiejo and I are looking to recreate. If I can just stop shopping and start working on crafts instead, I’ll get mine started ???


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE your tarot mobile @screamqueen2012! That’s exactly what @Bobbiejo and I are looking to recreate. If I can just stop shopping and start working on crafts instead, I’ll get mine started ???


Is that just tarot on string? My tarot are sacred lol. Can’t put holes in them. ?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Here’s my latest! The larger labradorite which is just under 150mm (can’t see it in the photo but this one has a LOT of flash to it). With it is the silver version of the Godinger crystal bowl stand (I previously showed the gold one). I’m definitely more of a gold person but some silvers are ok. I’m still playing around with what stand I want to display it on. Such decisions now that I have so many options!
> 
> View attachment 715225
> 
> ...


You have so many lovely things. You must have a lot of space. Or perhaps you are really Candy Spelling?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Andromalius, I have just started collecting spheres and I'm hooked! My first was a labrodorite and now I have 12 others on the way! It's sad I know. When I saw the Septarian I knew I needed one then I saw an open one with the inner crystals!!!!! It's a yrue addiction but at least it's legal!! And I love the way they feel in my hand. I truly hope to use them properly


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Hearthfire said:


> Andromalius, I have just started collecting spheres and I'm hooked! My first was a labrodorite and now I have 12 others on the way! It's sad I know. When I saw the Septarian I knew I needed one then I saw an open one with the inner crystals!!!!! It's a yrue addiction but at least it's legal!! And I love the way they feel in my hand. I truly hope to use them properly


They are truly beautiful. The few I’ve seen in person were so very expensive. Like hundreds of dollars for one ball. Not saying they’re not worth it. They are! But too much for my budget right now at least. 

If any of you have a cheaper source please share ?

On a different note, do you all buy them as decor, or do you feel they help with divination? 

I have several different crystals, for various purposes. To me, they are “alive” and serve a purpose. Just my two cents


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> My goodness!
> You girls have so many balls! Where does one get these?





Andromalius said:


> You have so many lovely things. You must have a lot of space. Or perhaps you are really Candy Spelling?



Haha! No to both. Well, I take that back. My house isn’t huge, but it’s a modest size at 2700 sq ft. and I do have way more room than when I lived in an apartment. But surprisingly it doesn’t take much to fill it up. Currently 2 of my bedrooms are full of Halloween storage. Is that bad? ??


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> They are truly beautiful. The few I’ve seen in person were so very expensive. Like hundreds of dollars for one ball. Not saying they’re not worth it. They are! But too much for my budget right now at least.
> 
> If any of you have a cheaper source please share ?
> 
> ...


They are definitely alive!

Have you tried looking on EBay, Etsy, or Wish? Hearth fire can speak to Wish, since I’ve not made any purchases on there yet, but the majority of mine have come from EBay, Etsy, and Amazon (mostly just the clear quartz from Amazon though). They’re much cheaper than going to an actual rock shop, although there is more risk involved because there are fake dealers out there (online). You just have to do a little bit of research first, on the item you’re buying and the seller as well. If not for those sites, I wouldn’t have near the amount of crystals I have! And honestly I really don’t have that many, if you can believe it! Once I can get them together all in one space I’ll take a pic.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

My first labrodorite came from Wish and was $25 for 1000g. It is beautiful. I have more coming from Wish and Ebay. I will post once they arrive. I fully believe they are alive too. I had mine as I sat by my fire last night and the flashes just sparkled! It was awesome. I think she liked being outside by the fire!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> My first labrodorite came from Wish and was $25 for 1000g. It is beautiful. I have more coming from Wish and Ebay. I will post once they arrive. I fully believe they are alive too. I had mine as I sat by my fire last night and the flashes just sparkled! It was awesome. I think she liked being outside by the fire!


You know you can’t tease us with just words in this thread ? Pics pics we wanna see pics!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I have to wait til they arrive! Hahaha I'm a newbie and only have 2 now! The 11.22 lb labrodorite is being delivered to my hubby's business because they wouldn't deliver it to a PO Box; he's gonna freak!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> I have to wait til they arrive! Hahaha I'm a newbie and only have 2 now! The 11.22 lb labrodorite is being delivered to my hubby's business because they wouldn't deliver it to a PO Box; he's gonna freak!


Oh I thought you got one already! We’re an impatient bunch here ?
I can only imagine what your husband is gonna think when he gets the box. At 11 lbs that’s not exactly a light box! LOL


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I may say it's just a bowling ball! If only we bowled! Lol


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> I may say it's just a bowling ball! If only we bowled! Lol


LOL. At some point you’ll have to fess up about your new collection if you haven’t already! I’m guessing you already have since you’re having it shipped to his work. Not like you can sneak it inside and put it in the closet for a month or 2 before you bring it out. “Oh look what I found honey! I almost forgot I bought this!” ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

For those that were looking for that deer stand, I came across this on EBay. It’s not exactly the same, but thought I’d share anyway in case anyone was interested.









Vintage Brass Reindeer Deer Orb Bowl Stand W/ Clear Glass Bowl | eBay
 

A great addition to you décor.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> For those that were looking for that deer stand, I came across this on EBay. It’s not exactly the same, but thought I’d share anyway in case anyone was interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve been watching this for a while, but was undecided about bidding. I don’t actually need another stand right now, so it would cause me to have to buy another sphere. That leads down the rabbit hole.......... ? There’s also a green bowl version on eBay, but it has an extra metal ring that seems to attach near the deers’ head.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> LOL. At some point you’ll have to fess up about your new collection if you haven’t already! I’m guessing you already have since you’re having it shipped to his work. Not like you can sneak it inside and put it in the closet for a month or 2 before you bring it out. “Oh look what I found honey! I almost forgot I bought this!” ?


Bwahahaha that sounds just like me! He knows me by now though. I just got a message from an Ebay seller saying my 10 lb Septarian Dragon sphere has been damaged!!! Ughhhh!! However, he offered to send a 3 lb heavier one as a replacement!!! Winning!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I’ve been watching this for a while, but was undecided about bidding. I don’t actually need another stand right now, so it would cause me to have to buy another sphere. That leads down the rabbit hole.......... ? There’s also a green bowl version on eBay, but it has an extra metal ring that seems to attach near the deers’ head.


I should’ve known you would’ve seen it already! I don’t know how I even came across it because I wasn’t looking for anything “deer” related. And yeah, I know exactly about this rabbit hole you speak of. Unfortunately I know it all too well! LOL


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> Bwahahaha that sounds just like me! He knows me by now though. I just got a message from an Ebay seller saying my 10 lb Septarian Dragon sphere has been damaged!!! Ughhhh!! However, he offered to send a 3 lb heavier one as a replacement!!! Winning!!!


Oh no! I hate when things go awry with EBay purchases. I finally just got refunded from my Etsy septarian sphere snafu. Good thing I didn’t have to whip out the “I’m gonna have to leave you negative feedback” card!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I haven't needed to whip out that card....yet!! We'll see what happens with the new and improved item! I must say, even if the sphere was broken, with the crystals inside I bet it's still gorgeous


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

This is fabulous!


screamqueen2012 said:


> Im try to copy rogers garden tarot floating cards. I printed/ copied my cards on a card stock two copies. Cut them out Using a guage wire i use for fairy wing. Strong enough to maintain shape n hold wt of cards. Shaping wire then gluing two card prints together/sandwiching the wire between the cards. So one facing out each way Using tacky glue alittle diluted brushing on both backs of card prints. It sets up fast. Use a hair dryer if you want them to set faster im doung four at a time Then its hanging wire. Im just using my chandelier to hang off of. Still fooling with it as im setting up the room. I did alternate swirls of cards instead of them going one way. Not sure im loving that. I may do some more going in same direction n compare it. Actually easy. Bend your wire first then cut. Ive used about deck n half x 2 copies
> They are flying out of a wood carved box
> View attachment 715277
> View attachment 715278
> View attachment 715272


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I should’ve known you would’ve seen it already! I don’t know how I even came across it because I wasn’t looking for anything “deer” related. And yeah, I know exactly about this rabbit hole you speak of. Unfortunately I know it all too well! LOL


I think we all travel down that same rabbit hole sooner or later. When the addiction sets in resistance seems to be futile. That's why I have another sphere on the way to my house now. It's just crazy! ???


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE your tarot mobile @screamqueen2012! That’s exactly what @Bobbiejo and I are looking to recreate. If I can just stop shopping and start working on crafts instead, I’ll get mine started ???


Copy your cards don't waste a deck. You have to hide the wire between two cards. Look at my paper wt. found it at michaels in scrap booking aisle. Mines off white. Too easy not to try. Even a few tornading out of a hand be easy. I'm just starting on the table.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Well my 8lb labrodorite arrived!!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

WELL ....that is just FABulous!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Hearthfire said:


> Well my 8lb labrodorite arrived!!
> View attachment 715531
> View attachment 715532


So big and heavy that it doesn’t fit inside the house apparently. ? Seriously, it is very pretty.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Love it!!

Now the question is, do you have stands for all these balls you’ve got coming? ?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Hearthfire said:


> Well my 8lb labrodorite arrived!!
> View attachment 715531
> View attachment 715532


Where did you get this one from? It’s beautiful,


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Just received my amethyst today, and I’m so disappointed with it that I don’t even want to show it here ☹ I just sent an email to the seller to tell them off! I don’t know if what I received is fake, but it definitely isn’t something that I would ever buy if I saw it in person (or if they had the exact photos listed with it), Because I was having such a hard time finding a clear amethyst (not a chevron one) I went beyond my better judgement and bought one from a seller that had multiples available and the photos were just a representation of what you’d get. Didn’t I even give you all that same advice? Never buy a crystal if you aren’t looking at the exact photos of it! There are just too many variables and chances involved that you could get one with flaws or inclusions that you just can’t live with.

Lesson learned. Desperation should NEVER trump knowledge!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Love it!!
> 
> Now the question is, do you have stands for all these balls you’ve got coming? ?


Of course I dont!!! I have a small cast iron cauldron that holds the 8lb labrodorite nicely for now! Hahahahhaa


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Just received my amethyst today, and I’m so disappointed with it that I don’t even want to show it here ☹ I just sent an email to the seller to tell them off! I don’t know if what I received is fake, but it definitely isn’t something that I would ever buy if I saw it in person (or if they had the exact photos listed with it), Because I was having such a hard time finding a clear amethyst (not a chevron one) I went beyond my better judgement and bought one from a seller that had multiples available and the photos were just a representation of what you’d get. Didn’t I even give you all that same advice? Never buy a crystal if you aren’t looking at the exact photos of it! There are just too many variables and chances involved that you could get one with flaws or inclusions that you just can’t live with.
> 
> Lesson learned. Desperation should NEVER trump knowledge!


Awww I'm so sorry!!! I'm learning alot too in my virgin phase


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Hearthfire said:


> Well my 8lb labrodorite arrived!!
> View attachment 715531
> View attachment 715532


So lovely!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> Awww I'm so sorry!!! I'm learning alot too in my virgin phase


It was bound to happen I guess! Good thing is it wasn’t a large sphere, so the cost was minimal.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Just received my amethyst today, and I’m so disappointed with it that I don’t even want to show it here ☹ I just sent an email to the seller to tell them off! I don’t know if what I received is fake, but it definitely isn’t something that I would ever buy if I saw it in person (or if they had the exact photos listed with it), Because I was having such a hard time finding a clear amethyst (not a chevron one) I went beyond my better judgement and bought one from a seller that had multiples available and the photos were just a representation of what you’d get. Didn’t I even give you all that same advice? Never buy a crystal if you aren’t looking at the exact photos of it! There are just too many variables and chances involved that you could get one with flaws or inclusions that you just can’t live with.
> 
> Lesson learned. Desperation should NEVER trump knowledge!


That is so disappointing Spirits Vineyard! Sellers like that really frustrate me. I feel so bad for you. Hang in there, a really wonderful amethyst sphere will come along. Is the seller giving you any difficulty in taking it back?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> That is so disappointing Spirits Vineyard! Sellers like that really frustrate me. I feel so bad for you. Hang in there, a really wonderful amethyst sphere will come along. Is the seller giving you any difficulty in taking it back?


Just got a reply back from the seller. No issues with offering me a prepaid label, but do any of you know how that works if the destination is China? Normally I just do drop offs whenever I ship so I don’t have to stand in line (because I swear no matter what time I go the lines are always crazy long) but I’m not sure I will be able to do that since it takes a special form to ship to another country.

They tried to tell me that what I am seeing are just inclusions, though, instead of damage. I’ll go ahead and show you guys what I received.

It’s a fairly small sphere, roughly 70mm. In the one photo where I circled in blue, I can actually feel the rough edges on it when I run my finger across it.

Plus, look at the rest of it. If those are inclusions like the seller states, then at least half the sphere is one big inclusion!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

The flash on my camera probably makes it look worse than it is, but even still. Looks pretty bad to me.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

It looks pretty typical to me, but obviously them using a stock photo of their best sphere sets you up for dissatisfaction when you receive an average specimen. If it wasn’t too pricey, you can always put the best side forward and shove it to the back of your bookshelf. The specific properties in amethyst you were looking for are still there in this sphere. 

Think of this as a relatively inexpensive life lesson. Personally I would keep it, but I’m a big supporter of the mutt, so your sphere’s nooks and crannies only add personality to me. ? If it is not up to your display standards, perhaps only bring it out during Halloween? If you decide to send it back, good luck! International buying and returning can be tricky. I hope it goes the way you want.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> The flash on my camera probably makes it look worse than it is, but even still. Looks pretty bad to me.


What a shame. I hate when that happy delivery moment turns to disappointment. It looks like a half and half sphere.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> It looks pretty typical to me, but obviously them using a stock photo of their best sphere sets you up for dissatisfaction when you receive an average specimen. If it wasn’t too pricey, you can always put the best side forward and shove it to the back of your bookshelf. The specific properties in amethyst you were looking for are still there in this sphere.
> 
> Think of this as a relatively inexpensive life lesson. Personally I would keep it, but I’m a big supporter of the mutt, so your sphere’s nooks and crannies only add personality to me. ? If it is not up to your display standards, perhaps only bring it out during Halloween? If you decide to send it back, good luck! International buying and returning can be tricky. I hope it goes the way you want.


I thought about keeping it, but unfortunately there’s no “good” side to it. I don’t mind inclusions, and actually do prefer for crystals to have an inclusion or 2 because they’re what gives it character (except jewelry, though, I would probably want higher clarity). But with these smaller sized spheres, I like to physically hold them, and this one doesn’t feel good to me. Not only is it rough in a couple of places under my hands, it just doesn’t have good energy.

So, back it goes! And as it turns out, they have a place in California I can send it to so I don’t have to worry about international shipping.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I thought about keeping it, but unfortunately there’s no “good” side to it. I don’t mind inclusions, and actually do prefer for crystals to have an inclusion or 2 because they’re what gives it character (except jewelry, though, I would probably want higher clarity). But with these smaller sized spheres, I like to physically hold them, and this one doesn’t feel good to me. Not only is it rough in a couple of places under my hands, it just doesn’t have good energy.
> 
> So, back it goes! And as it turns out, they have a place in California I can send it to so I don’t have to worry about international shipping.


I saw this oil warmer today and almost bought it to serve as a crystal ball stand. I thought it was kind of cute.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ohhhhhh me likey! ??


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I thought about keeping it, but unfortunately there’s no “good” side to it. I don’t mind inclusions, and actually do prefer for crystals to have an inclusion or 2 because they’re what gives it character (except jewelry, though, I would probably want higher clarity). But with these smaller sized spheres, I like to physically hold them, and this one doesn’t feel good to me. Not only is it rough in a couple of places under my hands, it just doesn’t have good energy.
> 
> So, back it goes! And as it turns out, they have a place in California I can send it to so I don’t have to worry about international shipping.


I get it. Sometimes a ball just has an energy that doesn't mesh with us somehow. It will suit someone else perfectly though, that's the good thing. We let it go so the right person will discover it. I had a labradorite sphere like that once. Something about the energy just was not right for me. I'm sure someone else is thrilled with it as it was a large sphere with super cool inclusions. 

It sucks though that this amethyst didn't work out for you. At least you don't have to return it to China. You will find one that is supposed to be yours and someone will eventually be perfectly happy with this one. That seems to be the way it works. I think we "know" when we discover the stones that are meant to be in our hands and that we have a connection with.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Just got a reply back from the seller. No issues with offering me a prepaid label, but do any of you know how that works if the destination is China? Normally I just do drop offs whenever I ship so I don’t have to stand in line (because I swear no matter what time I go the lines are always crazy long) but I’m not sure I will be able to do that since it takes a special form to ship to another country.
> 
> They tried to tell me that what I am seeing are just inclusions, though, instead of damage. I’ll go ahead and show you guys what I received.
> 
> ...


Just my humble two cents?

I think it is really beautiful. I think flaws, whether real or perceived are amazing. The history this little sphere has is mind boggling. If you do keep it, know it is wonderful. I like flaws. Not sure why but I’ve purposely bought older things that did have flaws. ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> Just my humble two cents?
> 
> I think it is really beautiful. I think flaws, whether real or perceived are amazing. The history this little sphere has is mind boggling. If you do keep it, know it is wonderful. I like flaws. Not sure why but I’ve purposely bought older things that did have flaws. ?


I can appreciate that ?
Flaws are what make things unique (including us humans!) making it a truly one of a kind piece. But at the same time, you still have to connect with it. Whether it’s from the large amount of inclusions, or what I think is actual damage to it (I would swear this sphere was dropped on a hard surface), the connection just isn’t there for me. I have another sphere as well, a citrine quartz, that has very minor inclusions that I don’t connect with either.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

This would look great mixed in with real crystal balls for a Halloween display. It requires three batteries. From Home Depot. I think Ghost of Spooky did a review on it in the Home Depot thread.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> This would look great mixed in with real crystal balls for a Halloween display. It requires three batteries. From Home Depot. I think Ghost of Spooky did a review on it in the Home Depot thread.
> 
> View attachment 715633



This is $19.98 and free shipping in case your store doesn’t have it in stock or you don’t live close to one. For my location it will be less than $22 delivered to my door. ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks! I hadn’t even looked at the Home Depot (or Lowe’s) stuff yet. I do have a small collection of Halloween crystal balls as well (of course!)


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Homedepot is killing it with life size...I went n looked yesterday. So sorry your amethyst wasn't whAt they presented. Is amethyst only in geodes? I know they can be ten feet tall. You're trying to buy a sphere only out of the crystals right? I'd think if that's the case you'd see crystal formations pressed together.....there's a geode polished shaped sphere on wish that there's an opening on one side like a mouth/jaws with pale amethyst to clear showing like teeth. I want that thing so bad. It's not huge..200$. I'd have it biting something but I think it's too small for the oddity idea I had. Keep looking. I've got to find stands. Wax stands the best bet? Loved the triple moons what's not to love


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

My 11lb labrodorite showed up today and I found this 5$ candle holder at Homegoods today too! I seriously don't need an 8 AND an 11lb labrodorite sphere!!! ?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Hearthfire said:


> My 11lb labrodorite showed up today and I found this 5$ candle holder at Homegoods today too! I seriously don't need an 8 AND an 11lb labrodorite sphere!!! ?
> View attachment 715657


Of course you do!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I think she said that purposely because she knew someone would say “yes you do!” and that would give her all the justification she needed ???


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

It’s lovely by the way! I have to say, I think the labradorite is my favorite out of all of them. So I agree, you can never have too many!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> This would look great mixed in with real crystal balls for a Halloween display. It requires three batteries. From Home Depot. I think Ghost of Spooky did a review on it in the Home Depot thread.
> 
> View attachment 715633


I stopped at my local Home Depot and they have no Halloween or autumn merchandise out. Summer is still out in force here!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> I stopped at my local Home Depot and they have no Halloween or autumn merchandise out. Summer is still out in force here!


That’s always frustrating but you can take advantage of their free shipping.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I think she said that purposely because she knew someone would say “yes you do!” and that would give her all the justification she needed ???


I ask for enablers, straight out.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

DHL just delivered my new septarian! It was definitely worth the trouble of returning the other one and definitely worth the wait! It only took a week to get here anyway so that was an added surprise. I was figuring at least 3 weeks. Size is 120mm.

I love the pattern on this one because the one side looks like a brain to me. I don’t know why but I like that ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I also got another small Godinger stand to hold one of my smaller spheres. I only have a few small ones but I wanted to elevate this one because it’s one of my favorites (smoky quartz).


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I also got another small Godinger stand to hold one of my smaller spheres. I only have a few small ones but I wanted to elevate this one because it’s one of my favorites (smoky quartz).
> 
> View attachment 715719


Oh my that looks perfect!!!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

And your septarian is absolutely gorgeous!! I love the brain look!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

The Etsy labradorite from India came today. No time, a week? It’s beeeee u teee ful. Ok I’m done on laboradorite. Big ball.... love the brains. Lol you’re right. Now needs to be on dr Frankenstein’s desk. Now for stand hunts


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

schatze said:


> I ask for enablers, straight out.


And we happily comply because we love aiding and abetting fellow addicts! It’s a win, win and the least we can do given the circumstances. What a fantastic forum, yes?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I also got another small Godinger stand to hold one of my smaller spheres. I only have a few small ones but I wanted to elevate this one because it’s one of my favorites (smoky quartz).
> 
> View attachment 715719


Love that stand with your smokey quartz! The two look perfect together.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> The Etsy labradorite from India came today. No time, a week? It’s beeeee u teee ful. Ok I’m done on laboradorite. Big ball.... love the brains. Lol you’re right. Now needs to be on dr Frankenstein’s desk. Now for stand hunts


Did u get a labradorite too? We wannnnnna seeeeeeeee! ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> Oh my that looks perfect!!!


Thanks! I actually wish it was gold instead of silver, but for some reason I keep finding all these lovely ornate “holders” that are only in silver. But I knew it would fit this little gal perfectly so I had to get it.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Thanks! I actually wish it was gold instead of silver, but for some reason I keep finding all these lovely ornate “holders” that are only in silver. But I knew it would fit this little gal perfectly so I had to get it.


Use liquid gold or the paste to change color. I use that on anything. Michaels has it. Comes in antique gold. Gold n darker one. Silver. Ex I use a lot on old frames if repurposing or gilding or antiques. Also plastic props. You could rub the silver stand with the gold rub n let the silver show as highlights be really pretty


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Use liquid gold or the paste to change color. I use that on anything. Michaels has it. Comes in antique gold. Gold n darker one. Silver. Ex I use a lot on old frames if repurposing or gilding or antiques. Also plastic props. You could rub the silver stand with the gold rub n let the silver show as highlights be really pretty


I thought about that but just haven’t taken action on it yet. I did find on one of my other silver stands that it has a gold version (and I bought it) but I’m not sure about this newly purchased one yet. I do have another silver one coming so I just might experiment on one of them. And I have liquid gold already too.....just need to get cracking on these projects!


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Use liquid gold or the paste to change color. I use that on anything. Michaels has it. Comes in antique gold. Gold n darker one. Silver. Ex I use a lot on old frames if repurposing or gilding or antiques. Also plastic props. You could rub the silver stand with the gold rub n let the silver show as highlights be really pretty


I wonder if a transparent glass paint would work. I want to get some to put inside bottles to make them look like amber glass.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> DHL just delivered my new septarian! It was definitely worth the trouble of returning the other one and definitely worth the wait! It only took a week to get here anyway so that was an added surprise. I was figuring at least 3 weeks. Size is 120mm.
> 
> I love the pattern on this one because the one side looks like a brain to me. I don’t know why but I like that ?
> 
> ...


Godinger makes a larger version that seems to be 5 1/2 inches diameter hole of you have a big sphere. I see one on eBay now.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

schatze said:


> Godinger makes a larger version that seems to be 5 1/2 inches diameter hole of you have a big sphere. I see one on eBay now.


I saw those but wasn’t sure it would be worth the extra $$ being only an inch or so larger than the smaller ones. I have a few of them now and you can get them fairly cheap. So if I can find one of the larger ones at a decent price, I’ll buy it. They’re only silver plated after all, so I think the extra cost some of the sellers want is mostly for the crystal bowl that’s included, which I could care less about (either that or they just think what they have is worth a lot of $$ because of the Godinger name). 

Out of all the stands I’ve purchased over the last few months, I now inadvertently have another collecfion I don’t know what to do with.....the crystal bowls! LOL. I may just put up an EBay auction with all of them in one lot just to get rid of them because I’ll never use them.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I do highly recommend that stand though for any of you looking for an ornate stand, either the small or large one. I have seen it several times now in a lot of “vintage crystal ball” photos I’ve seen on Pinterest and other places, and it always catches my eye every time I see it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

For instance, check out this article on creating your own crystal balls. One of you here posted it previously and while I’d probably never create my own ball, I do like the stands they’re showcasing them on.









DIY Crystal Balls - 5 Easy Methods | Witches Halloween Party | Me and Annabel Lee


Bring a magical touch to a Witches Dinner Party or your Halloween Decor with five easy ideas for creating DIY Crystal Balls!




www.meandannabellee.com


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

schatze said:


> Out of all the stands I’ve purchased over the last few months, I now inadvertently have another collecfion I don’t know what to do with.....the crystal bowls! LOL. I may just put up an EBay auction with all of them in one lot just to get rid of them because I’ll never use them.


Since the bowls are the part that breaks, there may be people who have the stand and want the crystal. OTOH, Maybe they are selling the stands because the crystal broke and if you sell them you are SOL for stands, LOL. Or sellers can sell a whole bit for more.[/QUOTE]


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I received my new labradorite today. I was thinking that with several of us buying more labradorite right now, sellers must think there is a huge market increase for some reason, LOL! Anyway, I love the energy with this one and it's beautiful. It's 161mm and weighs 16 pounds. It is for my tarot card reading table.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I had a bit of a “fail” for a crystal ball stand. I’m air quoting that because it wasn’t a total fail....just not for a crystal sphere stand. It’s an art nouveau piece made out of cast iron and has Greek gods entwined in it, and when I saw it I knew I had to have it. I wasn’t quite sure if the “bowl” part was going to be curved upwards enough to hold a sphere in place but decided to buy anyway, because I figured I could just use it for something else if it doesn’t work out. Well, it’s unfortunately not curved enough. Even my largest sphere doesn’t sit steadily on it. I suppose if I bought a larger crystal ball it might fit, but I’m not planning on doing that because my largest is already large enough. Even if I came up with a way to make the sphere sit more securely, I’m not sure I like the overhang. So, I think I’ll probably just end up using it for something else!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Beautiful


X-Pired said:


> I received my new labradorite today. I was thinking that with several of us buying more labradorite right now, sellers must think there is a huge market increase for some reason, LOL! Anyway, I love the energy with this one and it's beautiful. It's 161mm and weighs 16 pounds. It is for my tarot card reading table.
> 
> View attachment 715777


Beautiful! Which site did you get that one from?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Beautiful
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Which site did you get that one from?



Oh, I love everything about that stand Spirits! The patina is gorgeous. What a find with the Greek Gods. I teach and am writing a book on mythology. 

I got the labradorite from Etsy.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Beautiful
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Which site did you get that one from?


Yes, yes it's beautiful and huge!!! The flash is amazing!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> Oh, I love everything about that stand Spirits! The patina is gorgeous. What a find with the Greek Gods. I teach and am writing a book on mythology.
> 
> I got the labradorite from Etsy.


There was at least 1 if not 2 others I saw on EBay if you’re interested. Just look for ”art nouveau bowl stand” to start and you should find it. If you’re into mythology you’ll definitely love it!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> There was at least 1 if not 2 others I saw on EBay if you’re interested. Just look for ”art nouveau bowl stand” to start and you should find it. If you’re into mythology you’ll definitely love it!


Thank you for letting me know. I did find one. The patina on yours is better but it's still a cool piece.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I had a bit of a “fail” for a crystal ball stand. I’m air quoting that because it wasn’t a total fail....just not for a crystal sphere stand. It’s an art nouveau piece made out of cast iron and has Greek gods entwined in it, and when I saw it I knew I had to have it. I wasn’t quite sure if the “bowl” part was going to be curved upwards enough to hold a sphere in place but decided to buy anyway, because I figured I could just use it for something else if it doesn’t work out. Well, it’s unfortunately not curved enough. Even my largest sphere doesn’t sit steadily on it. I suppose if I bought a larger crystal ball it might fit, but I’m not planning on doing that because my largest is already large enough. Even if I came up with a way to make the sphere sit more securely, I’m not sure I like the overhang. So, I think I’ll probably just end up using it for something else!
> 
> 
> View attachment 715778
> ...


Yowser! Its so gorgeous, it's a shame to hide it with anything. My mind went to gluing a suction cup to it. That's all I've got.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

schatze said:


> Yowser! Its so gorgeous, it's a shame to hide it with anything. My mind went to gluing a suction cup to it. That's all I've got.


I think I’m just gonna use it for something else. You’re right, it shouldn’t be hidden and with a large sphere on top, you wouldn’t see too much! I think I may just use it to place some of my loose crystals on top of it.


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

X-Pired said:


> Spirit or crystal balls have come up in several other threads recently so I thought I would start one dedicated just to them. I recently purchased this one and am looking for a unique stand for it. It is clear quartz crystal with gold and silver veils and planes.
> 
> Spirts Vineyard and Bobbiejo have beautifully amazing collections and have shared pictures on other threads. Their balls are stunning.
> 
> ...


I bought the Grandin Road one this year. Love it!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Guys (gals!), if you haven’t bought the smoking crystal ball from Home Depot, you NEED this! For $20 you can’t go wrong! Mine was just delivered today and as I picked up the box I thought, what is this? What did I order? The box was heavy. When I opened it, much to my surprise it was my Home Depot order! The silver base is plastic, so the weight is coming from the liquid in the ball. I didn’t really pay any heed when I ordered on how the smoky animation was pulled off. But it’s awesome! I think I may paint the silver though to make it more aged, or maybe even a gold color. Damn, one more thing I gotta paint, the line is getting long! LOL


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Guys (gals!), if you haven’t bought the smoking crystal ball from Home Depot, you NEED this! For $20 you can’t go wrong! Mine was just delivered today and as I picked up the box I thought, what is this? What did I order? The box was heavy. When I opened it, much to my surprise it was my Home Depot order! The silver base is plastic, so the weight is coming from the liquid in the ball. I didn’t really pay any heed when I ordered on how the smoky animation was pulled off. But it’s awesome! I think I may paint the silver though to make it more aged, or maybe even a gold color. Damn, one more thing I gotta paint, the line is getting long! LOL
> 
> View attachment 715873
> 
> ...


Mine was supposed to be delivered today but it got delayed; darn UPS! Thanks for the photos! Now that I see yours I am definitely going to paint/age the silver.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> Mine was supposed to be delivered today but it got delayed; darn UPS! Thanks for the photos! Now that I see yours I am definitely going to paint/age the silver.


It’s probably not as bright silver as in my photo since I used my flash for that second photo, but it definitely needs to be painted IMO. I think you’ll really like it though!


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Guys (gals!), if you haven’t bought the smoking crystal ball from Home Depot, you NEED this! For $20 you can’t go wrong! Mine was just delivered today and as I picked up the box I thought, what is this? What did I order? The box was heavy. When I opened it, much to my surprise it was my Home Depot order! The silver base is plastic, so the weight is coming from the liquid in the ball. I didn’t really pay any heed when I ordered on how the smoky animation was pulled off. But it’s awesome! I think I may paint the silver though to make it more aged, or maybe even a gold color. Damn, one more thing I gotta paint, the line is getting long! LOL
> 
> View attachment 715873
> 
> ...


That looks stunning, lighted.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

@Spirits Vineyard does it make noise when it is activated?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Nox Eterna said:


> @Spirits Vineyard does it make noise when it is activated?


Nope, no sound. It just lights up the globe.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I can appreciate that ?
> Flaws are what make things unique (including us humans!) making it a truly one of a kind piece. But at the same time, you still have to connect with it. Whether it’s from the large amount of inclusions, or what I think is actual damage to it (I would swear this sphere was dropped on a hard surface), the connection just isn’t there for me. I have another sphere as well, a citrine quartz, that has very minor inclusions that I don’t connect with either.


Touché! You’re absolutely right. ?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Nope, no sound. It just lights up the globe.


I think having no sound is a plus. As well as that it doesn’t have a cord. How durable does it appear and was it packaged well?


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

That's what made me hesitate,I didn't want screeching you couldn't turn off or some mechanical sound from the thing spinning. 
No sound Is good ?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Guys (gals!), if you haven’t bought the smoking crystal ball from Home Depot, you NEED this! For $20 you can’t go wrong! Mine was just delivered today and as I picked up the box I thought, what is this? What did I order? The box was heavy. When I opened it, much to my surprise it was my Home Depot order! The silver base is plastic, so the weight is coming from the liquid in the ball. I didn’t really pay any heed when I ordered on how the smoky animation was pulled off. But it’s awesome! I think I may paint the silver though to make it more aged, or maybe even a gold color. Damn, one more thing I gotta paint, the line is getting long! LOL
> 
> View attachment 715873
> 
> ...


I can't find it on their website


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I think having no sound is a plus. As well as that it doesn’t have a cord. How durable does it appear and was it packaged well?



Yes and yes!

No sound is definitely a good thing! I hate sound on just about most of my animatronics, and some things just don’t need it.

It feels very durable, has some heft to it, and came encased in styrofoam much like you’d see in items purchased from Grandinroad. Like I said, I was really shocked when I opened it because I wasn’t expecting too much for $20.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> I can't find it on their website


Here ya go!









Home Accents Holiday 7.5 in LED Skeleton Fortune Teller Crystal Ball-PH2047-R1 - The Home Depot


outfit your home differently this Halloween by choosing this little spooky Home Accents Holiday Halloween Skeleton Hand Holding Smoky Orb. Indoor use only.



www.homedepot.com


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the ball is glass, I take it. That part I like, but the exuberant bottom and top - I want to pry it all off and have the swirling ball. I assume there is little chance of accomplishing that? Does even the top bit look removable?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

schatze said:


> So the ball is glass, I take it. That part I like, but the exuberant bottom and top - I want to pry it all off and have the swirling ball. I assume there is little chance of accomplishing that? Does even the top bit look removable?


Not that I can tell. The hands are a soft pliable plastic, so those may be able to be cut off, but not so sure about everything else. At least without ruining the ball. Which I think is made out of some kind of acrylic, not glass. I wish the hands weren’t there myself, especially since I have several others with skeletal hands like that so that’s kind of overdone with these crystal ball props. Overall it’s still nice though!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Just ordered it!!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

So I want to do a carnival theme this year and have a fortune teller/seer scene with crystal balls and tarot cards. I want the crystal ball stands to be carnival themed if possible. My jester stand would fit in as would an elephant stand. Someone posted one on here with their sphere and I like it. I am looking for a lion stand thinking there are usually lions at carnival. So far I haven’t unearthed a cool one. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> So I want to do a carnival theme this year and have a fortune teller/seer scene with crystal balls and tarot cards. I want the crystal ball stands to be carnival themed if possible. My jester stand would fit in as would an elephant stand. Someone posted one on here with their sphere and I like it. I am looking for a lion stand thinking there are usually lions at carnival. So far I haven’t unearthed a cool one. Any other suggestions?



I’ve looked for lion themed stands for quite a while now (lions are my thing) and I haven’t seen anything reasonably priced. Most of what I’ve found are rare antiques and in the thousands.

I did see this statue though and was contemplating getting it to see if I could somehow detach it from its square base and affix to one of my clear crystals. 






Heraldic Lion of Cheminees Iron Statue - SP13481 - Design Toscano


Long the symbol of royalty, our exclusive heraldic lion showcases his muscular form and regal mane atop a base of solid white marble. Exquisitely captured in foundry cast iron from a French original, this museum quality replica is highlighted with a rich bronze finish for proud display with your...




www.designtoscano.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Also, keep an eye out for these items from Pier 1. I got them pretty cheap at the end of the season last year and while they do have a fair amount of glitter, they’re great pieces! Especially the lion!

And I know they’re not crystal ball stands, but if placed around them could still achieve the look you’re going for.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

I just ordered this, hopefully it arrives safely. It is kambaba jasper


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Nox Eterna said:


> I just ordered this, hopefully it arrives safely. It is kambaba jasper
> View attachment 715918



That looks amazing! Kind of like a cross between alligator skin and some kind of planet.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I stopped by this store just last week. They have the largest selection of amethyst geodes I have ever seen. Huge pieces the size of furniture and such deep purple hues. I will definitely be back to buy one of their fantastic pieces. In the mean time, I picked up a couple of tumbled stones. If you are in the market for geodes, particularly amethyst, check out their Rocky Mount, NC store or their website. 









Amethyst Geodes & Crystals for Sale | Rocky Mount NC | Cosmic Cuts


World’s Highest Quality Amethyst Geodes, Crystals and Stones & Healing Stones. Online Crystal Shop in Rocky Mount, NC. Top-Rated Rock Shop & Amethyst Geode Dealer. Authenticity Certificates. Free Shipping. Shop Today!




cosmiccuts.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

WOW! Talk about amazing pieces! If I only had the $$$.

Do you think if I laid this one flat on the ground and laid on it like a bed, it would heal me? Ya know, like from all my joint pain and other medical “getting older” nonsense? LOL......rhetorical question of course ?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Nox Eterna said:


> I just ordered this, hopefully it arrives safely. It is kambaba jasper
> View attachment 715918


Congrats! This is a really cool sphere. Do you have a stand for it yet?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Well, it's certainly worth a shot!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Once again, I am seeing my crystal ball stand EVERYWHERE!









Obsidian Crystal Ball


OBSIDIAN. The Black Obsidian is a powerful purifier of psychic pollution created within your aura and is a strong psychic protection stone. Has powerful metaphysical properties that will help to shield you against negativity. Use the energy of Obsidian to stimulate the gift of divination. -...




us.killstar.com


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Also, keep an eye out for these items from Pier 1. I got them pretty cheap at the end of the season last year and while they do have a fair amount of glitter, they’re great pieces! Especially the lion!
> 
> And I know they’re not crystal ball stands, but if placed around them could still achieve the look you’re going for.
> 
> ...


Love the lion. My animals have to look serious, not cute-sy.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Once again, I am seeing my crystal ball stand EVERYWHERE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Admittedly it is a perfect crystal ball stand!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

That’s a fair point! I generally don’t do cutesy either, but they struck a chord with me. Have you considered doing what I did with the lion candle holder? I posted pics a few pages ago. I glued a bobeche to the flat part where you’d place your candle so it would accommodate a crystal ball.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> Admittedly it is a perfect crystal ball stand!


Oh I don’t know if I told anyone because I don’t have it yet, but I emailed one of the EBay sellers for the larger size stand to see if they would consider selling just the stand (for a cheaper price) since I don’t really need the crystal bowl and they did! So I have the larger sized one on the way!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

@X-Pired
I do not...only because the one I had been watching sold while I was making coffee this morning


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

HA! I just found the same one for less and free shipping...


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Nox Eterna said:


> HA! I just found the same one for less and free shipping...
> View attachment 715936


That worked out nicely for you. Love the stand! Your green sphere will love fantastic on it.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Oh I don’t know if I told anyone because I don’t have it yet, but I emailed one of the EBay sellers for the larger size stand to see if they would consider selling just the stand (for a cheaper price) since I don’t really need the crystal bowl and they did! So I have the larger sized one on the way!


SCORE!


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Nox Eterna said:


> HA! I just found the same one for less and free shipping...
> View attachment 715936


Now that ‘s a win! Very pretty, too.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Guys (gals!), if you haven’t bought the smoking crystal ball from Home Depot, you NEED this! For $20 you can’t go wrong! Mine was just delivered today and as I picked up the box I thought, what is this? What did I order? The box was heavy. When I opened it, much to my surprise it was my Home Depot order! The silver base is plastic, so the weight is coming from the liquid in the ball. I didn’t really pay any heed when I ordered on how the smoky animation was pulled off. But it’s awesome! I think I may paint the silver though to make it more aged, or maybe even a gold color. Damn, one more thing I gotta paint, the line is getting long! LOL
> 
> View attachment 715873
> 
> ...


Thank you. Done and done. I trust your judgement ?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> WOW! Talk about amazing pieces! If I only had the $$$.
> 
> Do you think if I laid this one flat on the ground and laid on it like a bed, it would heal me? Ya know, like from all my joint pain and other medical “getting older” nonsense? LOL......rhetorical question of course ?
> 
> View attachment 715925


HG in my town has one like it. I would say it’s less than 3 feet tall though. Has a floor stand. It’s on clearance for $650


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> WOW! Talk about amazing pieces! If I only had the $$$.
> 
> Do you think if I laid this one flat on the ground and laid on it like a bed, it would heal me? Ya know, like from all my joint pain and other medical “getting older” nonsense? LOL......rhetorical question of course ?
> 
> View attachment 715925


I take kratom for joint pain. It’s like matcha tea. Not appetizing but it is a godsend


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

I finally "found" the tall stand I got a year or two ago...always wanted a clear sphere
Even though I'm sure its glass for the price they claim it to be "reconstituted" crystal. Just for display


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> I take kratom for joint pain. It’s like matcha tea. Not appetizing but it is a godsend


Never heard of that! What do you mean by not appetizing? Does it make you nauseous? I don’t know if I can handle that. For years I’ve always struggled with trying to find the right multivitamin because most ones on the market make me sick, regardless of whether I take them with food or not, or in the mornings or at night. Then I discovered “food grade” vitamins and it became a whole different story!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Nox Eterna said:


> I finally "found" the tall stand I got a year or two ago...always wanted a clear sphere
> Even though I'm sure its glass for the price they claim it to be "reconstituted" crystal. Just for display
> View attachment 715938


Love that!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Nox Eterna said:


> I finally "found" the tall stand I got a year or two ago...always wanted a clear sphere
> Even though I'm sure its glass for the price they claim it to be "reconstituted" crystal. Just for display
> View attachment 715938





Spirits Vineyard said:


> Never heard of that! What do you mean by not appetizing? Does it make you nauseous? I don’t know if I can handle that. For years I’ve always struggled with trying to find the right multivitamin because most ones on the market make me sick, regardless of whether I take them with food or not, or in the mornings or at night. Then I discovered “food grade” vitamins and it became a whole different story!


It doesn’t taste good is all. I dissolve it in cold water. It works better than Xanax for my anxiety as well. I’m prone to panic attacks. In short? It has been a miracle. It is quite controversial right now. It’s not recreational. Reddit has a sub dedicated to it. 

I tried ashwagandha and Sam-e, 5-HTP, everything. Including rx meds. This has been a lifesaver for me.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> It doesn’t taste good is all. I dissolve it in cold water. It works better than Xanax for my anxiety as well. I’m prone to panic attacks. In short? It has been a miracle. It is quite controversial right now. It’s not recreational. Reddit has a sub dedicated to it.
> 
> I tried ashwagandha and Sam-e, 5-HTP, everything. Including rx meds. This has been a lifesaver for me.


Interesting. I’ll have to look into it! Have you tried CBD oil? I’ve been doing research on it and am on the brink of trying that. But it’s one that still needs a lot of research as well.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Interesting. I’ll have to look into it! Have you tried CBD oil? I’ve been doing research on it and am on the brink of trying that. But it’s one that still needs a lot of research as well.


I tried hemp oil. Mary Jane is now legal in MI but they are still working out the details to sell it and cbd.

I was tested for auto immune disease extensively this year because of the sudden onset of anxiety and many other things. My body just went berserk. A lot of Lyme symptoms but I tested negative. Many other things too. But extreme joint pain is one of them. Kratom has been the only thing that helps. I do want to try cbd once I can legally buy it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> I tried hemp oil. Mary Jane is now legal in MI but they are still working out the details to sell it and cbd.
> 
> I was tested for auto immune disease extensively this year because of the sudden onset of anxiety and many other things. My body just went berserk. A lot of Lyme symptoms but I tested negative. Many other things too. But extreme joint pain is one of them. Kratom has been the only thing that helps. I do want to try cbd once I can legally buy it.


Is it not legal in your state? Don’t confuse hemp oil with CBD oil because they are 2 different things, even though they are used synonymously. Hemp oil is a carrier oil much like sunflower or grape seed oil, and contains zero CBD. So all the hemp oil you see being sold on Amazon is the “cold pressed” kind and has none of the properties that CBD oil has. The problem is that right now it’s unregulated so sellers can say literally whatever they want on their labels. I read an article recently about it and it warns users to make sure they do their homework first on any seller of CBD oil to make sure it’s real, and the surefire way is to ask or see their lab testing results. And many sites post those right on their website.

One of the sites I’m contemplating buying from is www.hemplily.com. I haven’t pulled the trigger yet though because it’s pretty expensive, A one month supply can cost anywhere from $70-150+......yikes!

Where do you buy kratom?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Is it not legal in your state? Don’t confuse hemp oil with CBD oil because they are 2 different things, even though they are used synonymously. Hemp oil is a carrier oil much like sunflower or grape seed oil, and contains zero CBD. So all the hemp oil you see being sold on Amazon is the “cold pressed” kind and has none of the properties that CBD oil has. The problem is that right now it’s unregulated so sellers can say literally whatever they want on their labels. I read an article recently about it and it warns users to make sure they do their homework first on any seller of CBD oil to make sure it’s real, and the surefire way is to ask or see their lab testing results. And many sites post those right on their website.
> 
> One of the sites I’m contemplating buying from is www.hemplily.com. I haven’t pulled the trigger yet though because it’s pretty expensive, A one month supply can cost anywhere from $70-150+......yikes!
> 
> Where do you buy kratom?


Thank you. I do understand about hemp not being cbd since I can’t yet buy cbd. Hemp was advertised by a company as having anti inflammatory properties and I guess I fell for it lol. It didn’t help me at all. Thank you for pointing that out to me

Last November it was legalized here. Except they aren’t issuing licenses to sell to the public until 2020. So I can legally have it. But I don’t know where to legally buy it at this time.

I bought kratom initially locally at a store that sells accessories for Mari users.

It helped a great deal. But I now buy it online because it is so much less expensive.

If you want to carry on our conversation please send me a PM here. I would be happy to give you my email there as well. I fear I am taking over the thread with non HW stuff lol.

???


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> So I want to do a carnival theme this year and have a fortune teller/seer scene with crystal balls and tarot cards. I want the crystal ball stands to be carnival themed if possible. My jester stand would fit in as would an elephant stand. Someone posted one on here with their sphere and I like it. I am looking for a lion stand thinking there are usually lions at carnival. So far I haven’t unearthed a cool one. Any other suggestions?


I saw this one recently but it says RETIRED so I assume no longer available. http://www.phoenixorion.com/phoenixorion/spherestands/lions.htm


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

schatze said:


> I saw this one recently but it says RETIRED so I assume no longer available. http://www.phoenixorion.com/phoenixorion/spherestands/lions.htm
> View attachment 715939


That is gorgeous


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

schatze said:


> I saw this one recently but it says RETIRED so I assume no longer available. http://www.phoenixorion.com/phoenixorion/spherestands/lions.htm
> View attachment 715939



If you could find the right lion statue and had the creative means to fashion a base for them, you could buy 3 identical lion statues and make your own stand. Ever since I saw Bobbijo’s jester stand, my brain has been brewing about doing that....making my own. I even found jester art deco statues, but am still on the hunt for what to use for the base so it matches. 

You could do something similar with lions. Like maybe this one.....









Lion Sculpture Garden Statue Outdoor Vatican Home Interior Decor Patio Lawn | eBay


Traditional pedestal holds each lion with detailed carving. Elegant gold lion pair bookends in carved polystone with black undertones. The product is imported.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> Thank you. I do understand about hemp not being cbd since I can’t yet buy cbd. Hemp was advertised by a company as having anti inflammatory properties and I guess I fell for it lol. It didn’t help me at all. Thank you for pointing that out to me
> 
> Last November it was legalized here. Except they aren’t issuing licenses to sell to the public until 2020. So I can legally have it. But I don’t know where to legally buy it at this time.
> 
> ...


I should’ve known you would know! Sorry, it was just on my brain since I just read about it, and when you said “hemp oil” that’s where my mind went! I’ll DM you so these folks here don’t have to read about non-crystal ball related stuff ?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

I know. Hemp oil originally did confuse me and I did buy it. So you weren’t wrong ?


Spirits Vineyard said:


> I should’ve known you would know! Sorry, it was just on my brain since I just read about it, and when you said “hemp oil” that’s where my mind went! I’ll DM you so these folks here don’t have to read about non-crystal ball related stuff ?


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> If you could find the right lion statue and had the creative means to fashion a base for them, you could buy 3 identical lion statues and make your own stand. Ever since I saw Bobbijo’s jester stand, my brain has been brewing about doing that....making my own. I even found jester art deco statues, but am still on the hunt for what to use for the base so it matches.
> 
> You could do something similar with lions. Like maybe this one.....
> 
> ...


How are your skills with a router? There are always pillar candle holders and small wood blanks at the craft store for a base. I made a nice base for a Madame Leota prop and put a glass ball on top.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Once again, I am seeing my crystal ball stand EVERYWHERE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This photo inspired me to get similar stands. Finding the cherubs was the hardest, but I needed those angel butts. Me and Annabel Lee is a great site for inspiration.















DIY Crystal Balls - 5 Easy Methods | Witches Halloween Party | Me and Annabel Lee


Bring a magical touch to a Witches Dinner Party or your Halloween Decor with five easy ideas for creating DIY Crystal Balls!




www.meandannabellee.com


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Nox that stand is gorgeous!!! I would love to find something like that for my septarian sphere


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Andromalius said:


> I take kratom for joint pain. It’s like matcha tea. Not appetizing but it is a godsend


Andromalius I take Kratom too!! It is the best stuff in the world. I got hit by a drunk driver leaving work and I'm a nurse so I can't take narcs and work in the ICU. So Kratom has enabled me to still kick ass in my ICU


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Schatze, that is very helpful, thanks! And I totally understand needing those angel butts!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Never heard of that! What do you mean by not appetizing? Does it make you nauseous? I don’t know if I can handle that. For years I’ve always struggled with trying to find the right multivitamin because most ones on the market make me sick, regardless of whether I take them with food or not, or in the mornings or at night. Then I discovered “food grade” vitamins and it became a whole different story!


I take mine ss loose powdered and mix it with red grapefruit juice first thing in the morning. I think she meant that it doesn't taste great, not that it's nauseating. And there are different strains; some for energy and focus, some just for pain. A good distributor will teach and give samples. Jan at the Herbal Cafe in Palm Beach Fla is fantastic and I use her website.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Also, keep an eye out for these items from Pier 1. I got them pretty cheap at the end of the season last year and while they do have a fair amount of glitter, they’re great pieces! Especially the lion!
> 
> And I know they’re not crystal ball stands, but if placed around them could still achieve the look you’re going for.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the ideas and the photo. I love that lion!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

They will want you to sign up to look at the kratom stuff so they know you're not a youngin. Blue River Wellness is also one I trust but they stop selling Red Vein Borneo which is my favorite red vein. Several docs I work with have started using this stuff too and love it


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

@Hearthfire there are some very similar on Ebay if you search "vintage brass pillar holder" mine is 17 inches tall, I think I paid $3.99 at a thrift store. Funny you mention septarian, that's the next one on my list


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Also, anybody into creepy crawlies? I think this could work $16.99 on the TJMaxx site 15" tall


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

schatze said:


> How are your skills with a router? There are always pillar candle holders and small wood blanks at the craft store for a base. I made a nice base for a Madame Leota prop and put a glass ball on top.


I don’t have a router, but I do have other “power tools” in my garage that I’m familiar with ??


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

schatze said:


> This photo inspired me to get similar stands. Finding the cherubs was the hardest, but I needed those angel butts. Me and Annabel Lee is a great site for inspiration.
> View attachment 715957
> 
> 
> ...


I’m pretty sure I saw that cherub one on EBay!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Nox Eterna said:


> @Hearthfire there are some very similar on Ebay if you search "vintage brass pillar holder" mine is 17 inches tall, I think I paid $3.99 at a thrift store. Funny you mention septarian, that's the next one on my list


Girl you're gonna love the septarian beauties!!! I just received my 15lb ball and have smaller ones on the way! I also ordered some egg shapes that are cracked and showing the beautiful interior crystals. Thanks for the tip on your stand. It truly is perfect


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I should’ve known you would know! Sorry, it was just on my brain since I just read about it, and when you said “hemp oil” that’s where my mind went! I’ll DM you so these folks here don’t have to read about non-crystal ball related stuff ?
> [/QUOTE
> You two are awesome! Seriously enjoy the Kratom. It is awesome stuff. You gotta love plants! Andromalius taking it with water is brave! Yuk! My hubby likes tomix it with something thick like grapefruit juice. I use crystal light wild strawberry!
> Now I'm on the search for more crystal ball holders!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> Girl you're gonna love the septarian beauties!!! I just received my 15lb ball and have smaller ones on the way! I also ordered some egg shapes that are cracked and showing the beautiful interior crystals. Thanks for the tip on your stand. It truly is perfect


You have a 15 lb one? Holy crow! How much did that baby cost?!? I don’t think we’ve seen it yet....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m definitely considering buying it! Figured I would try both that and the CBD. Just trying to decide which strain.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I saw this today and decided it was worth the $7 ticket price to see if it would work as a stand for my onyx sphere. They both have a rustic vibe, so I thought it might work. I’m undecided whether I like it or not, but will give it a few days to grow on me.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> You have a 15 lb one? Holy crow! How much did that baby cost?!? I don’t think we’ve seen it yet....


It just arrived last night from Ebay. I won a 12lb one and they messaged me saying it was damaged. I said I'd be interested in the damaged one because the inner crystals are also gorgeous but they offered me a 15 lb in place! It was also on ebay and the bid was up to $180. I paid $100 total. Letme take a pic


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I love it. It has a small hole and you can see the inner crystal! I need the perfect stand but it's heavy


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I saw this today and decided it was worth the $7 ticket price to see if it would work as a stand for my onyx sphere. They both have a rustic vibe, so I thought it might work. I’m undecided whether I like it or not, but will give it a few days to grow on me.
> View attachment 715994
> View attachment 715995


Well it definitely matches IMO, especially with the lines in them. I say keep it! ??


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> View attachment 715997
> 
> I love it. It has a small hole and you can see the inner crystal! I need the perfect stand but it's heavy


That looks amazing! And the small hole just adds personality to it. Yes, you need a good stand to hold something that heavy!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> It just arrived last night from Ebay. I won a 12lb one and they messaged me saying it was damaged. I said I'd be interested in the damaged one because the inner crystals are also gorgeous but they offered me a 15 lb in place! It was also on ebay and the bid was up to $180. I paid $100 total. Letme take a pic


Wow, great deal on that for that size!


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Bobbiejo said:


> I saw this today and decided it was worth the $7 ticket price to see if it would work as a stand for my onyx sphere. They both have a rustic vibe, so I thought it might work. I’m undecided whether I like it or not, but will give it a few days to grow on me.
> View attachment 715994
> 
> View attachment 715995


That looks awfully perfect to me.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I found a huge, perfectly clear crystal ball at Goodwill today!! The girl said she had put it out just an hour prior and was excited to see it found me!! I was so giddy I couldn't focus on anything else


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> I found a huge, perfectly clear crystal ball at Goodwill today!! The girl said she had put it out just an hour prior and was excited to see it found me!! I was so giddy I couldn't focus on anything else
> View attachment 716114


Nice! It was meant to be! ?


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Y'all are killing it finding stands. Mine came in from wish. Wt heck? These tiny baby things. Sigh. Yes can hold a ball but .........


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Y'all are killing it finding stands. Mine came in from wish. Wt heck? These tiny baby things. Sigh. Yes can hold a ball but .........


Definitely need to make sure to pay attention to dimensions! I now have a small collection of rather large stands that I need to repurpose, and then a few teeny tiny ones that will hold about the size of a large marble. Which of course I need to now buy because I don’t have any that small! LOL


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

While out "thrifting" yesterday I found a perfect stand.....so of course last night I HAD to order a new sphere to go with it , right? I only had 5 spheres ...until this blasted thread was started


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

It’s a slippery slope my friend! We’re enablers here, not inhibitors ??


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Have a cute pic to share for the seers here. Look st that stand. Lol


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Here's my $3 thrift store ball and $6 dollar stand


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Looks great! Where did you find the stand?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

All of these stands are thrift store finds


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Here are my balls so far! Lol


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Well done ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> Here are my balls so far! Lol
> View attachment 716184


Oh I see one of your eggs came.....nice!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Have a cute pic to share for the seers here. Look st that stand. Lol
> View attachment 716170


I’m kinda digging the ball too! I really want something with Madam Leota in it.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Hearthfire said:


> Andromalius I take Kratom too!! It is the best stuff in the world. I got hit by a drunk driver leaving work and I'm a nurse so I can't take narcs and work in the ICU. So Kratom has enabled me to still kick ass in my ICU


I didn't see your post until today, sorry! I am surprised yet not surprised, to meet another person who takes it. I take it for anxiety and joint pain and insomnia. I was having panic attacks and anxiety that was so bad I couldn't leave the house unless I was forced to for work.

I am so happy it works for you! I'm going to send you a PM now.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Nox Eterna said:


> Looks great! Where did you find the stand?


The stand was at Tuesday Morning


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Oh I see one of your eggs came.....nice!!!


Thank you! Obviously I need a stand for it. This one has a black interior but the other one coming has more of a yellow interior. We'll see!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> Thank you! Obviously I need a stand for it. This one has a black interior but the other one coming has more of a yellow interior. We'll see!


You shouldn’t have any problems finding a stand for it! I think there are more options for egg holders out there than there are for the larger stands.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Anyone own one of these ?
I must stop myself.....or at least slow down
Madagascar banded agate 
These beauties


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’m kinda digging the ball too! I really want something with Madam Leota in it.


I made this a few years ago:


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

schatze said:


> I made this a few years ago:
> View attachment 716205


What did you use for the ball? It looks great, nice job!


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> What did you use for the ball? It looks great, nice job!


I found a glass globe, pretty big, on etsy. It may have been for a fan light?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

How did you create Madam Leota? Is that a projection?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

It looks great though! I’ve seen several homemade recreations on YouTube over the years and how they’ve been done but I haven’t tried to be that creative yet.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> How did you create Madam Leota? Is that a projection?


I copied a photo of her and put some black tulle around her for a smoke effect. Pretty low tech.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

schatze said:


> I copied a photo of her and put some black tulle around her for a smoke effect. Pretty low tech.


Oh ok. I wasn’t quite sure what it was so I had to ask. Nothing wrong with low tech! A lot of times our decor is used in dim lighting only so it works.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’m kinda digging the ball too! I really want something with Madam Leota in it.


You know you can make one! Print her on velium paper. spray inside ball with glow in dark insert cut out n mount. I did one few yrs back for a reaper


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ahhh. Been searching for geode like these. Then this pops up.....da googily eyes


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

schatze said:


> I found a glass globe, pretty big, on etsy. It may have been for a fan light?


Look at michaels too for plastic globes. Like a huge cmax ball


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

These are glass. Im sure i got at Micheal’s but few yrs ago. Mount on candlestick when done. Mine worked great. I would spray inside to make hazy. I used glow in dark spray



__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I totally went back and bought the celestial oil warmer I saw last week. I think it will go with my fireplace Halloween setup. Unless I paint it gold, it’s definitely not one I would leave out year around, but I like it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I totally went back and bought the celestial oil warmer I saw last week. I think it will go with my fireplace Halloween setup. Unless I paint it gold, it’s definitely not one I would leave out year around, but I like it.
> View attachment 716298
> View attachment 716299


I really do like that, even in all its glorious blue colors ?

Where did you find it? I’m guessing in some specialty or metaphysical shop?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I really do like that, even in all its glorious blue colors ?
> 
> Where did you find it? I’m guessing in some specialty or metaphysical shop?


You would be right. It was a prop in their store window that I made the store worker climb in the window to get. Who knows how long it had been there because it had quite a bit of dust on it. ?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I got this goat/ram stand today. I liked it because it reminded me of Black Phillip ( the devil/goat in the Witch) but I'm not a collector like you guys and now I have no idea what size orb I need to go on it. I have a few orbs already but they have stands so I need a new one, would like a nice red color...any suggestions ? and help with determing what size ??


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

I just won this $5 ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I got this goat/ram stand today. I liked it because it reminded me of Black Phillip ( the devil/goat in the Witch) but I'm not a collector like you guys and now I have no idea what size orb I need to go on it. I have a few orbs already but they have stands so I need a new one, would like a nice red color...any suggestions ? and help with determing what size ??
> View attachment 716323


I almost bought one like that with the rams at the top but didn’t. 

For sizing it, just measure the diameter of the opening at the top and have its measurement in both inches and millimeters handy when you’re shopping around, because about half the time the size is stated in inches and the other half in mm. The sphere should be just somewhat larger than that diameter. And the stability of the stand will determine how much bigger than that it will hold.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Nox Eterna said:


> I just won this $5 ?
> View attachment 716324


LOVE that!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I got this goat/ram stand today. I liked it because it reminded me of Black Phillip ( the devil/goat in the Witch) but I'm not a collector like you guys and now I have no idea what size orb I need to go on it. I have a few orbs already but they have stands so I need a new one, would like a nice red color...any suggestions ? and help with determing what size ??
> View attachment 716323


Nice!

Red crystal/ glass or jasper would look awesome on that.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Nox that stand is a win!!!!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Nox those spheres are beautiful. I may have to hunt one as well


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Ok... I'm pretty sure  I have three spheres and 2 stands on the way
plus the stand I picked up thrifting the other day? It's all a blur ?


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Did anybody with a septarian sphere know this? They fluoresce under UV light ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh wow, I did not know that! That looks so cool!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

My day wouldn’t be complete if this thread didn’t have anything new posted ??

Today (or rather yesterday, since it’s 3 am) I received 2 smaller size smokey quartz spheres. I’d love a really large one, but you wanna talk about expensive! But that’s ok, these are a good decent size that fulfills my need for now. The one on the right is slightly larger and darker.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> My day wouldn’t be complete if this thread didn’t have anything new posted ??
> 
> Today (or rather yesterday, since it’s 3 am) I received 2 smaller size smokey quartz spheres. I’d love a really large one, but you wanna talk about expensive! But that’s ok, these are a good decent size that fulfills my need for now. The one on the right is slightly larger and darker.
> 
> View attachment 716556


I want to ask how much they cost you. I love brown Smokey quartz and jewelry with this stone is outrageous. Spheres have to be crazy prices too.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I want to ask how much they cost you. I love brown Smokey quartz and jewelry with this stone is outrageous. Spheres have to be crazy prices too.


I paid around $40 for those 2 spheres. But I sniped the auction though so it might’ve gone for more had I not done that. The first smokey quartz I ever bought was $30 and it was only one sphere around 70mm. These 2 spheres I just bought are sized similarly (one 70mm and the other maybe 80). I’ve looked at many other larger size spheres on EBay, Etsy, and Amazon and yes, they are SOOOO expensive! That’s why I settled with just these smaller spheres because until I can afford one of the size I want which will be in the hundreds, the small ones will have to do.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Nox Eterna said:


> Did anybody with a septarian sphere know this? They fluoresce under UV light ?
> View attachment 716390


I had no idea!!!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I paid around $40 for those 2 spheres. But I sniped the auction though so it might’ve gone for more had I not done that. The first smokey quartz I ever bought was $30 and it was only one sphere around 70mm. These 2 spheres I just bought are sized similarly (one 70mm and the other maybe 80). I’ve looked at many other larger size spheres on EBay, Etsy, and Amazon and yes, they are SOOOO expensive! That’s why I settled with just these smaller spheres because until I can afford one of the size I want which will be in the hundreds, the small ones will have to do.


You have so many new spheres now. Once you get them set up the way you want, please share a picture. The group of them in their various stands has to be breathtaking.

That goes for all of you!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> You have so many new spheres now. Once you get them set up the way you want, please share a picture. The group of them in their various stands has to be breathtaking.
> 
> That goes for all of you!


I think Hearthfire may have me beat! But yes, I definitely have a few new ones added to my collection, not to mention stands LOL! I do plan to take a pic of them all together but I need to get stuff out of storage first. I think I have a couple of things there, especially the more Halloween-y ones.

Where does everyone store/display theirs? All year/seasonal? Would love to see pics from everyone as well!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Just for kicks, I applied Goo Gone to the TJ Maxx large glass sphere with base to see if it would brake up any possible glue holding the two pieces together. That and a knife did nothing. I was thinking of trying acetone (fingernail polish remover), but that’s an accident waiting to happen. ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

How long did you leave the goo gone on? I use that all the time for various things but mostly for moving price stickers off of things, and sometimes I find if you really lay it on thick and then leave it overnight or at least 24 hours, there’s no scrubbing....the label just slides right off. Perhaps if you submerge the whole bottom base in a bowl full of it and then leave it for a couple of days? It would take a lot of goo gone to do that but you can always save it once you’re done and pour it back into the container. I’ve never used acetone for sticker or glue removal...does that work like goo gone?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

No, I’ve never used acetone for sticker removal. Acetone is dangerous stuff and will eat through lots of things. I spilt some years ago and it took both the varnish and stain right out of the wood. Same for resin items. Carburetor cleaner would work I’m told, but it’s not sometime I have on hand. 

I didn’t leave the Goo Gone on longer than 20 minutes. I can try it for longer.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh yeah now that you mention that about the acetone, I do recall spilling some on the coffee table when I was in my teens and my mom was SOOOO pissed because it basically ate thru the varnish and paint on the table surface. Oops! I was just a kid, how was I to know! LOL

Definitely try the goo gone for at least a day. Even a few hours isn’t enough because I just did that recently and it needed more time. But I get impatient and every time I pass it in the kitchen I want to see if it’s ready. It’s like having a mosquito bite that you’re trying not to scratch! ?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I think Hearthfire may have me beat! But yes, I definitely have a few new ones added to my collection, not to mention stands LOL! I do plan to take a pic of them all together but I need to get stuff out of storage first. I think I have a couple of things there, especially the more Halloween-y ones.
> 
> Where does everyone store/display theirs? All year/seasonal? Would love to see pics from everyone as well!


No way do I have anyone beat!! Ineed to figure out where and how I'm going to display mine.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Right now I have 1 in my window so it reflects the outdoors!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Hearthfire said:


> Right now I have 1 in my window so it reflects the outdoors!
> View attachment 716707


The sphere looks nice there, but be careful that it is not in direct sunlight - don't want to start your place on fire.





__





Warning over crystal balls causing house fire risk







www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> The sphere looks nice there, but be careful that it is not in direct sunlight - don't want to start your place on fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing! Which is why I wanted to see how/ where everyone was displaying them! For right now I’ve confined mine to a room that doesn’t have any windows. Ever since I came home from work one evening a few years back to a broken toilet and what amounted to my entire first floor flooded, I have an irrational fear of something happening while I’m away....kind of a Murphy’s Law feeling if you will.

So yes, please make sure that beauty doesn’t get direct sunlight!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> No way do I have anyone beat!! Ineed to figure out where and how I'm going to display mine.


Wait, I think I remember someone admitting they had 10 or so septarian spheres/eggs being on order? ?

I guess I was meaning NEW crystals. On the whole, I haven’t acquired that many new ones. Stands, yes, but spheres, not really.

But whether they’re new or not, yes, I do have a decent sized collection! Between those, the tarot cards, and the cauldrons and other witchy type stuff, it might look like I could open up my own shop!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I am envious of all the gem and mineral spheres you guys are posting pictures of. Most of my spheres are made of glass crystal and are used in divination and spiritual work. I do have two smaller crystal quartz spheres, a rainbow fluorite, an orange calcite, the onyx one you’ve all seen, and a green sphere whose name I’m drawing a blank on right now. Most of my gem and mineral collection is made up of tumbled stones that I’ve selected over the years for various purposes. The trouble with having so many tumbled stones is that I often forget what they are and have to spend time hunting through reference books trying to identify the piece.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

My orthoceras fossil sphere arrived today. I am quite pleased.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I am envious of all the gem and mineral spheres you guys are posting pictures of. Most of my spheres are made of glass crystal and are used in divination and spiritual work. I do have two smaller crystal quartz spheres, a rainbow fluorite, an orange calcite, the onyx one you’ve all seen, and a green sphere whose name I’m drawing a blank on right now. Most of my gem and mineral collection is made up of tumbled stones that I’ve selected over the years for various purposes. The trouble with having so many tumbled stones is that I often forget what they are and have to spend time hunting through reference books trying to identify the piece.


I would forget too, if I had a wide variety of them. I’m not at that point yet though with the range (type) of crystals that I own. Thank goodness for the internet though so you can look it up! ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Nox Eterna said:


> My orthoceras fossil sphere arrived today. I am quite pleased.
> View attachment 716753


Very lovely! I’ve not heard of that one before.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

To be honest I just searched "fossil sphere" I had to look up orthoceras  
Apparently it was an 
ancient relative of the squid.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Wait, I think I remember someone admitting they had 10 or so septarian spheres/eggs being on order? ?
> 
> I guess I was meaning NEW crystals. On the whole, I haven’t acquired that many new ones. Stands, yes, but spheres, not really.
> 
> But whether they’re new or not, yes, I do have a decent sized collection! Between those, the tarot cards, and the cauldrons and other witchy type stuff, it might look like I could open up my own shop!


I honestly don't remember how many are coming!! And I deleted sime of the emails so my hubby wouldn't freak! Hahahaha. At least it's not shoes or purses


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I was thinking the same thing! Which is why I wanted to see how/ where everyone was displaying them! For right now I’ve confined mine to a room that doesn’t have any windows. Ever since I came home from work one evening a few years back to a broken toilet and what amounted to my entire first floor flooded, I have an irrational fear of something happening while I’m away....kind of a Murphy’s Law feeling if you will.
> 
> So yes, please make sure that beauty doesn’t get direct sunlight!


It's definitely not in direct sunlight! Although I must admit I did take it outside to see if I could burn something! Not easy but doable


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Mine are placed to catch the light coming in through the window, but my blinds are always partially closed and that side of the house does have significant tree shading. 

Someone wanted a picture of the spheres, so here’s a pic I took today. This is in my sitting room. The spheres get sunlight, but it’s not direct. There are 4-5 additional spheres displayed elsewhere in the room, along with lots of tumbled stones and geodes.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> My day wouldn’t be complete if this thread didn’t have anything new posted ??
> 
> Today (or rather yesterday, since it’s 3 am) I received 2 smaller size smokey quartz spheres. I’d love a really large one, but you wanna talk about expensive! But that’s ok, these are a good decent size that fulfills my need for now. The one on the right is slightly larger and darker.
> 
> View attachment 716556


Wow, they are so cool! Congratulations on adding them to your collection. What size are they? Those stands are perfect for them.

Never mind on the size, as I reading through the posts and catching up I found where you stated the sizes. I think they are perfect!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> Mine are placed to catch the light coming in through the window, but my blinds are always partially closed and that side of the house does have significant tree shading.
> 
> Someone wanted a picture of the spheres, so here’s a pic I took today. This is in my sitting room. The spheres get sunlight, but it’s not direct. There are 4-5 additional spheres displayed elsewhere in the room, along with lots of tumbled stones and geodes.
> View attachment 716792


OMG! What an amazing display! I love your collection.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Wow, they are so cool! Congratulations on adding them to your collection. What size are they? Those stands are perfect for them.
> 
> Never mind on the size, as I reading through the posts and catching up I found where you stated the sizes. I think they are perfect!


I guesstimated them in mm, but just physically measured them and one is 3” and the other 3.25”. They’re on the small side but that’s ok. It adds variation in my collection! They are quite lovely so I highly recommend a smokey quartz if one crosses your path!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> Mine are placed to catch the light coming in through the window, but my blinds are always partially closed and that side of the house does have significant tree shading.
> 
> Someone wanted a picture of the spheres, so here’s a pic I took today. This is in my sitting room. The spheres get sunlight, but it’s not direct. There are 4-5 additional spheres displayed elsewhere in the room, along with lots of tumbled stones and geodes.
> View attachment 716792


Really nice collection and amazing stands too! And I’m digging how tall the crescent moon is over everything else on the desk!?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

A stand I ordered off EBay finally arrived today. OMG this thing is super cute! It’s small, but it actually can hold a decent size ball. In fact, the smaller ones just sort of roll around on top so it’s better if it’s a larger one. One of my favorite ones yet!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I considered buying that stand but it seemed so small. What size ball do have on it? Congratulations on adding it to your collection!


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> A stand I ordered off EBay finally arrived today. OMG this thing is super cute! It’s small, but it actually can hold a decent size ball. In fact, the smaller ones just sort of roll around on top so it’s better if it’s a larger one. One of my favorite ones yet!
> 
> View attachment 717501
> 
> ...


Love it!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

It is pretty small, but it holds a decent size sphere! I think where it’s the smallest, compared to a lot of my other stands, is in height. But that’s ok, I actually kind of like that it’s not as tall.

Here are a couple more photos so you can see it with one of my others. The 2 spheres are between 4-5”. I put one of my smaller spheres on it, maybe 2-3” and it didn’t sit securely on it....it sorta just rolled around on it. So if you buy one, just know that you’ll need to put a medium sized sphere on it.

For what I’ve been seeing with these stands on eBay they’re averaging around $15 (which includes shipping) so it’s definitely not bad for the price!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Your balls are fabulous!!! That septarian is unbelievable!!! While I was waiting for mine, I was researching hiw they form and the story is incredible!


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

I am always the contrary one,out of step with the rest, but I realize I like the stands more than spheres. And my husband actually uttered the words, "You need more spheres." I thought he was smarter than that, but I have one more stand than spheres right now.I get a headache trying to figure out the actual size of some sheres. I stopped looking for two that are same size, creamy yellow, swirly, some clear spots.That doesn't work as a descriptive in a search engine.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

schatze said:


> I am always the contrary one,out of step with the rest, but I realize I like the stands more than spheres. And my husband actually uttered the words, "You need more spheres." I thought he was smarter than that, but I have one more stand than spheres right now.I get a headache trying to figure out the actual size of some sheres. I stopped looking for two that are same size, creamy yellow, swirly, some clear spots.That doesn't work as a descriptive in a search engine.


I’m not sure I follow what you mean when you say you stopped looking for two that are the same size. Do you mean because of how they are stated by the seller, in either mm or inches? 

Yes, you definitely need to know exactly what kind of crystal you’re looking for, especially if you’re looking on EBay. There are just SOOOO many out there that you’ll waste a lot of time if you don’t!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> Your balls are fabulous!!! That septarian is unbelievable!!! While I was waiting for mine, I was researching hiw they form and the story is incredible!


Thanks! This is the same septarian I shared before so you’ve probably seen it already. I only have just the one ?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

schatze said:


> I am always the contrary one,out of step with the rest, but I realize I like the stands more than spheres. And my husband actually uttered the words, "You need more spheres." I thought he was smarter than that, but I have one more stand than spheres right now.I get a headache trying to figure out the actual size of some sheres. I stopped looking for two that are same size, creamy yellow, swirly, some clear spots.That doesn't work as a descriptive in a search engine.


LOL! I get that! But no, it doesn’t work in a search engine. I too adore the stands. A stand can either add or detract from a sphere. Also, it sucks when you have a beautiful stand and no sphere to display it. But I am running out of room to display spheres, soon there won’t be anything else in my house. ??? so I’m trying to not even look at stands in case I’m tempted. ???


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’m not sure I follow what you mean when you say you stopped looking for two that are the same size. Do you mean because of how they are stated by the seller, in either mm or inches?
> 
> Yes, you definitely need to know exactly what kind of crystal you’re looking for, especially if you’re looking on EBay. There are just SOOOO many out there that you’ll waste a lot of time if you don’t!


What I mean is, I need two that are matching and I think I will have to give up and get clear ones. They can be bought in matching duplicates. Buying one from one seller and one from another, hoping they are close in looks and size is beyond my ken.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ohhh gotcha. Yeah, that could be a little challenging, especially since no crystal is alike. Instead of clear, you could always go with selenite. They should be fairly easy to get 2 of the same size.





__





Amazon.com






www.amazon.com


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Ohhh gotcha. Yeah, that could be a little challenging, especially since no crystal is alike. Instead of clear, you could always go with selenite. They should be fairly easy to get 2 of the same size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And maybe citrine. I can live with 3.5 inches around 90mm. You know when you try and try and need a break? I may be there.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Came across this today.....yet another crystal ball from Horchow. I like the jaguar one better, but for over $400, neither one of them will ever make it into my collection.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Came across this today.....yet another crystal ball from Horchow. I like the jaguar one better, but for over $400, neither one of them will ever make it into my collection.
> 
> View attachment 717743


I like the jaguar one better too, but the hand is pretty cool. That’s a lot of money though. 

I was looking at Earthbound Trading recently and noticed the octopus sphere is no longer offered. I know it wasn’t your favorite, but it wasn’t bad for $39.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Came across this today.....yet another crystal ball from Horchow. I like the jaguar one better, but for over $400, neither one of them will ever make it into my collection.
> 
> View attachment 717743


I have been interested in a hand holding a sphere for a while. Not $400 interested, but enough to consider repurposing a hand for it. Metal hands would be very nice.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I like the jaguar one better too, but the hand is pretty cool. That’s a lot of money though.
> 
> I was looking at Earthbound Trading recently and noticed the octopus sphere is no longer offered. I know it wasn’t your favorite, but it wasn’t bad for $39.


I’ve actually been seeing a lot of octopus things lately...but I just can’t get on board with. I don’t have anything against them...I love sea creatures but because I don’t have any other related things, it just doesn’t fit in with the rest of my decor. 

I saw this really nice octopus bowl stand at Homegoods last time I was there and i thought, that could make an interesting crystal ball stand! Although it was on the large side so you’d need a pretty large sphere for it. Didn’t buy it of course.

Did u end up getting the Earthbound one? I’ve ordered a few things from them recently (non-Halloween related though) including a large selenite tower that is AMAZING. I keep checking every now and again to see if they added anything new for the Halloween season but nothing so far.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

This has been on my Pinterest for a while.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I knew I had seen that hand before!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

I am so ticked off right now. I won a rubellite sphere on Ebay about 2 1/2 weeks ago, it was supposedly coming from Arizona, which would be a short trip, after a week I contacted the seller asking when it would ship...no response, so yesterday I attempted to make contact again nothing until 11:00 last night when I get an email from Ebay telling me the seller has cancelled the sale.
Excuse me? I have a feeling they didn't think they got enough for the sphere. Also, I saw a listing for the exact same one (same pics and seller name) on etsy and the asking price was a lot higher....and it was in China. I call BS!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Nox Eterna said:


> I am so ticked off right now. I won a rubellite sphere on Ebay about 2 1/2 weeks ago, it was supposedly coming from Arizona, which would be a short trip, after a week I contacted the seller asking when it would ship...no response, so yesterday I attempted to make contact again nothing until 11:00 last night when I get an email from Ebay telling me the seller has cancelled the sale.
> Excuse me? I have a feeling they didn't think they got enough for the sphere. Also, I saw a listing for the exact same one (same pics and seller name) on etsy and the asking price was a lot higher....and it was in China. I call BS!





Nox Eterna said:


> I am so ticked off right now. I won a rubellite sphere on Ebay about 2 1/2 weeks ago, it was supposedly coming from Arizona, which would be a short trip, after a week I contacted the seller asking when it would ship...no response, so yesterday I attempted to make contact again nothing until 11:00 last night when I get an email from Ebay telling me the seller has cancelled the sale.
> Excuse me? I have a feeling they didn't think they got enough for the sphere. Also, I saw a listing for the exact same one (same pics and seller name) on etsy and the asking price was a lot higher....and it was in China. I call BS!


Oh that sucks! I hesitate to buy from eBay because this type of thing has become common. It has happened to me on several occasions and I mean that literally. I hope you find a replacement soon!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Nox Eterna said:


> I am so ticked off right now. I won a rubellite sphere on Ebay about 2 1/2 weeks ago, it was supposedly coming from Arizona, which would be a short trip, after a week I contacted the seller asking when it would ship...no response, so yesterday I attempted to make contact again nothing until 11:00 last night when I get an email from Ebay telling me the seller has cancelled the sale.
> Excuse me? I have a feeling they didn't think they got enough for the sphere. Also, I saw a listing for the exact same one (same pics and seller name) on etsy and the asking price was a lot higher....and it was in China. I call BS!


That’s definitely a possible reason they canceled the sale. I bid on so many spheres that were from China sellers and I’ve seen some shady business. Many of them bid on their own auctions under a different username (aka “shill bidding”), and I’ve also bid on something to only lose out because I didn’t bid enough, but seconds later I get an email informing me that I won it. In that case, the seller canceled the transaction of the highest bidder (which was likely themselves) and then it goes to the next highest bidder, which was me. But because it happened within seconds of it all, I’m sure it was because the seller was just ensuring they got what they wanted $$ wise. 

As for the Etsy listing, that could just be that the seller listed the item in multiple places. I’ve seen that several times, even on things I’ve purchased that weren’t crystals. In fact, I bought this sconce on EBay and when I received it, there was a note on a piece of paper inside the box that said “reminder to remove the Etsy listing” which I thought was kind of funny as I’m sure they didn’t mean to send that to me!

Sorry you had to go thru that! But yeah, bottom line is ya gotta watch out for those China sellers! Many of them have distributors here in the U.S. but their selling tactics are still the same.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Yeah it sucks , but I feel somewhat vindicated, because I made an offer on a septarian( had been watching how much ones of this size were selling for) that was rejected so I up my offer my also rejected.
So I just watched the auction, it ended up selling for less than my original offer ???????
Yep it was in China


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Nox Eterna said:


> I am so ticked off right now. I won a rubellite sphere on Ebay about 2 1/2 weeks ago, it was supposedly coming from Arizona, which would be a short trip, after a week I contacted the seller asking when it would ship...no response, so yesterday I attempted to make contact again nothing until 11:00 last night when I get an email from Ebay telling me the seller has cancelled the sale.
> Excuse me? I have a feeling they didn't think they got enough for the sphere. Also, I saw a listing for the exact same one (same pics and seller name) on etsy and the asking price was a lot higher....and it was in China. I call BS!


That happened to me on one of my first wins when eBay was still a baby and you had to contact the seller to get the total price with shipping and there was no PayPal. I wrote and never heard back. I asked a question about one of his other auctions, got an answer and said oh, by the way, how about a reply on the auction I won? Crickets. I complained to eBay. HA! crickets there, too. I saw it relisted and left bad feedback. He left retaliatory bad feedback for me. At least now they can't hurt buyers that way. I would still report to eBay if I had won and they canceled or if I had lost and then won like Spirits Vineyard. If they do that a lot,there's a pattern, eBay can't like it.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Any collectors of tumbled stones? I have two necklace pendants that open up, allowing you to carry various small stones inside. There was a gem and mineral event this past weekend in my area, so I bought a few smaller stones. Anyone want to take a guess at the types? They shouldn’t be too difficult to guess. ?


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Bobbiejo said:


> Any collectors of tumbled stones? I have two necklace pendants that open up, allowing you to carry various small stones inside. There was a gem and mineral event this past weekend in my area, so I bought a few smaller stones. Anyone want to take a guess at the types? They shouldn’t be too difficult to guess. ?
> View attachment 718817
> 
> 
> Bottom, center is the opacity and creamy color I would like in 2 - 90MM spheres. Nice stones!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m not really good and remembering some of the names, hence the question marks....but here’s a few I think I see!

Tigers eye
Amethyst
Tourmaline?
Clear crystal
Smoky quartz?
Carnelian agate (the orange one)?
Moonstone? (the milky white ones)
Green jasper or nephrite?

That’s all I got ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I don’t have any tumbled stones, but I do have a few worry stones, crystal points, and several selenite towers. 

If you see the tigers eye point, that came from Earthbound trading. For the price it’s actually pretty nice. I ordered a few more, as well as a couple smoky quartz and one lapis lazuli. They were on clearance for $9 and were 40% off on top of that.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I don’t have any tumbled stones, but I do have a few worry stones, crystal points, and several selenite towers.
> 
> If you see the tigers eye point, that came from Earthbound trading. For the price it’s actually pretty nice. I ordered a few more, as well as a couple smoky quartz and one lapis lazuli. They were on clearance for $9 and were 40% off on top of that.
> 
> View attachment 718843


I like the terminated crystals. I have a small one on a lariat necklace that goes through an agate. That is a favorite necklace of mine


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Look what arrived this afternoon! The crystal ball stands I purchased on eBay. They came with the glass spheres that you see. The good thing is the stands are curved on top because they are specifically made for spheres and the glass spheres just sit on them, so they can be used elsewhere once I get real crystal balls. They are going to go great with my other stands!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Those look wonderful Bobbiejo. They look good with the glass spheres, looking forward to seeing your crystal balls on there. I love the antique gold.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wow those are beautiful! I even like the glass balls on them, especially the diamond pattern one. Nice find!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’m not really good and remembering some of the names, hence the question marks....but here’s a few I think I see!
> 
> Tigers eye
> Amethyst
> ...


Pretty good Spirits Vineyard! You probably would have got 100% had they been bigger. Being so small, some of the color variations you normally look for can be missed.

On the left side going down: 3 rainbow fluorite, 2 smokey quartz, and 2 tigers eye. 
Center row going down: 5 black tourmaline, 3 amethyst, 2 moonstone.
Right side going down: sunstone, almandine (garnet), crystal quartz, chrysocolla, carnelian


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wow I was really off on that green one....never heard of chrysocolla! And I never would’ve guessed the almandine..I was wondering what that one was! I was almost thinking it was a labradorite and just wasn’t seeing the color reflection since it’s so small, but left off my guess on that one.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

A few goodies came today from Earthbound Trading. These crystals were a pretty good deal with their 40% off clearance sale!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I’ll have to check out the sale. What’s your first impression of the book?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

First impression is good! The only other book on crystals that I have is more like an encyclopedia, so this one actually provides step by step rituals for you to do. After flipping thru a few pages I feel like I have homework to do now! ?


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Just got an email from Crystal River Gems (don't remember signing up for it?) Looks like some good sphere prices if you aren't looking for something really big. Never shopped there before, but apparently they are in Pennsylvania.
Crystal River


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I found this base for whatever at Goodwill and thought maybe it could hold a sphere. It may be too bulky though. IDK


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I stumbled across this today. While it’s a smaller stand, it’s pretty weighty. I particularly like the detail on the cats. No markings, so I have no idea who or where it was made. The sales sticker simply said vintage stand. I’ve included pictures of it with two different size spheres. Anyone seen this stand before?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Nope, never saw that one before. It’s cute though!

Sometimes I struggle with buying cat related things because I don’t want to be referred to as “the cat lady”, bit every now and again I’ll give in....like with the KC vampire kitty ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Although I did buy this one recently....thought it might go well with the other Egyptian oil warmer I bought a while back. Bought it from that shop4megastore place which I think is from the UK, so it’ll be a while before I get it.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

No cat worries for me. I’ve always been referred to as the lady with all the dogs. ?


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Hearthfire said:


> I found this base for whatever at Goodwill and thought maybe it could hold a sphere. It may be too bulky though. IDK
> View attachment 719667
> View attachment 719668


I might spray it with the Oil Rubbed Bronze spray paint and RubNBuff the high points, to make it a different color than the spheres. It is my go -to treatment.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Bobbiejo said:


> I stumbled across this today. While it’s a smaller stand, it’s pretty weighty. I particularly like the detail on the cats. No markings, so I have no idea who or where it was made. The sales sticker simply said vintage stand. I’ve included pictures of it with two different size spheres. Anyone seen this stand before?
> View attachment 721934
> View attachment 721935
> View attachment 721936


Bobbiejo? Did you find this in a store or antique/resale shop? Love it n itd be my familiars holding my seeing ball. Im still trying to find stands that arent dinky nothings. Just checked earthbound .. zip nada


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Bobbiejo? Did you find this in a store or antique/resale shop? Love it n itd be my familiars holding my seeing ball. Im still trying to find stands that arent dinky nothings. Just checked earthbound .. zip nada


I found it at a place called BlueMoon Gift Shop in Wilmington, NC. The store is comprised of individual sellers (booth rental) selling both new and old stuff. I’m not sure where this seller got the cat stand, but there was only one available, so I don’t think contacting them will produce another stand. Maybe look online for cat sphere stands?


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Great find!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi everyone! Long time no talk! 

I’ll have to go thru my things and take pics of the couple of new additions I’ve made over the last 6 months or so as far as stands go, but I thought I’d post these since I had a photo handy. I’ve run into a few crystal balls, all found at Homegoods, that I couldn’t resist.....

In the second photo, I bought the hand, but not the monkey. And I’m kicking myself now for not buying the monkey when I saw it because now I want it and cannot find him anywhere 

So what’s everyone else been up to over the last few months?


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm just jealous your Homegoods is open 😉


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes, my stores are open here....I’m in NC and it’s been a couple weeks now since we’ve opened back up. But if it makes you feel any better, none of them have anything good. Those few crystal balls I had bought well before stores even closed. Most of the stores are empty and have been pretty empty since reopening. I think they are just now starting to see trucks come in with new stuff. But many of the shelves are still very bare.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

OMG! So many I’ve missed out on! I want that monkey 🐒 crystal ball!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> OMG! So many I’ve missed out on! I want that monkey 🐒 crystal ball!


I know he’s cute isn’t he! I don’t know why I hesitated. Ok, maybe I do. It was just after the holidays, which is always a time when i like to give my wallet a break. And he was $30. So I didn’t buy him because I asked myself, “do you REALLY need another crystal ball?” But then a few weeks later I bought the elephant, and then I told myself, see, now you need the monkey because you have all these other animals sitting on crystal balls and you should have him too! Oh, and I bought another snake one similar to the one we bought at earthbound trading.....forgot to take a pic of that one. The maker of them is Christian Siriano, so if you happen to research it and find it (I tried and did an extensive search and only found one on eBay that someone was trying to sell for $300 — not happening!) or if you happen to find them in store, please keep me in mind. I haven’t been able to stop thinking about it ever since I bought the elephant


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

There are actually quite a few of them with different animals.....some we’ve seen before (the octopus, the iguana) bit some I haven’t seen yet, so I’m hoping homegoods continues to get them in. Would love to find that jaguar as well!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I graduated from the University of Florida, so you know I need that gator crystal ball.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m having a heckuva hard time finding any of them. I found a few stores in South Africa that have the leopard, but they don’t ship to the US. You can order them thru Alibaba if you want to order 300 of them though


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I will continue to look in Homegoods whenever I go. If I recall, that’s where the iguana came from. Maybe they’ll get more as it gets closer to fall?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

One for you and one for me. We are almost there. Only 298 left to qualify for a group order. 😀


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I haven’t been to a store for work or pleasure in months. I don’t think I’ve been to TJ Maxx since January. I’m sure I missed out on a lot. Have you found anything cool on eBay, Etsy, or from Earthbound Trading?


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yes, my stores are open here....I’m in NC and it’s been a couple weeks now since we’ve opened back up. But if it makes you feel any better, none of them have anything good. Those few crystal balls I had bought well before stores even closed. Most of the stores are empty and have been pretty empty since reopening. I think they are just now starting to see trucks come in with new stuff. But many of the shelves are still very bare.
> 
> View attachment 730357


As long mine is open when they start stocking Halloween! 👻🎃


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Hi everyone! Long time no talk!
> 
> I’ll have to go thru my things and take pics of the couple of new additions I’ve made over the last 6 months or so as far as stands go, but I thought I’d post these since I had a photo handy. I’ve run into a few crystal balls, all found at Homegoods, that I couldn’t resist.....
> 
> ...


I have wanted a hand holding a crystal ball!!!!! MUST HAVE THIS! Hey, kids. I had hoped 2020 would be a better year. Last year, for me, was cancer treatment and hair loss. I put my mother in Memory Care at the end of October and had to cancel my annual coven party.This year I have lost one of my Golden retrievers to cancer and will lose the other one shortly, also to cancer. I have had to put off my move to Colorado for a second year and I am getting antsy. Been cleaning out my childhood home. It would be nice to have a pleasant Halloween this year, I kind of need it. We all kind of need it, no? Now I have to set my sights on that hand. And hair growth- I have about 4 inches-yes!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

What do you all think of the Raven Serving Bowl as a crystal ball base? I'm definitely keeping my eye on it. 









Raven Serving Bowl | Grandin Road


Wing-to-wicked-wing, three guardians protect whatever concoction you placed in our Raven Serving Bowl. What a fun way to serve punch or even soup at your Halloween gathering (or, frankly, any dark night of the year)! Removable glass bowl features slight gray cast for effect and sits securely...




www.grandinroad.com


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

schatze said:


> I have wanted a hand holding a crystal ball!!!!! MUST HAVE THIS! Hey, kids. I had hoped 2020 would be a better year. Last year, for me, was cancer treatment and hair loss. I put my mother in Memory Care at the end of October and had to cancel my annual coven party.This year I have lost one of my Golden retrievers to cancer and will lose the other one shortly, also to cancer. I have had to put off my move to Colorado for a second year and I am getting antsy. Been cleaning out my childhood home. It would be nice to have a pleasant Halloween this year, I kind of need it. We all kind of need it, no? Now I have to set my sights on that hand. And hair growth- I have about 4 inches-yes!


Oh no, Im so sorry I didnt read this until now. I hope things are going better for you & that life isn't as stressful. We're planning on a simple but pleasant Halloween so everything will flow. 
Take care 🎃🎃🎃


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

schatze said:


> I have wanted a hand holding a crystal ball!!!!! MUST HAVE THIS! Hey, kids. I had hoped 2020 would be a better year. Last year, for me, was cancer treatment and hair loss. I put my mother in Memory Care at the end of October and had to cancel my annual coven party.This year I have lost one of my Golden retrievers to cancer and will lose the other one shortly, also to cancer. I have had to put off my move to Colorado for a second year and I am getting antsy. Been cleaning out my childhood home. It would be nice to have a pleasant Halloween this year, I kind of need it. We all kind of need it, no? Now I have to set my sights on that hand. And hair growth- I have about 4 inches-yes!


I haven’t been getting notifications for this thread and I’m not in the habit of checking it daily (although now I will because it seems to be that time) but I’m so sorry to hear about your year! That’s a lot of cancer to have to deal with for any one person, so I truly hope that there’s something in the upcoming Halloween season that can lift you up. Yay on the 4 inches! If I see another one of those hands in my travels, I will pick it up for you.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> What do you all think of the Raven Serving Bowl as a crystal ball base? I'm definitely keeping my eye on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely, 100% YES!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I haven’t been to a store for work or pleasure in months. I don’t think I’ve been to TJ Maxx since January. I’m sure I missed out on a lot. Have you found anything cool on eBay, Etsy, or from Earthbound Trading?


Sorry I missed this question....still can’t get the hang of when I get notifications from this site! Seems to be nilly willy. I can’t think of anything offhand that I bought that was Halloween related or even just Halloween-ish in general. Haven’t really bought from those 3 sites in quite a while though. Only cool things I bought over the last 6 months were those crystal balls. Oh and of course quite a few tarot decks, which I posted over on that tarot thread we created last season.

How about you?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I found another holder for a crystal ball at Goodwill


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I need to really go thrift shopping some day....I have never been in one but I’m always envious of the finds other people make in them!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I need to really go thrift shopping some day....I have never been in one but I’m always envious of the finds other people make in them!


What?!?!?!?!? I'm sorry!!! I have been getting real lucky lately. I guess people stuck at home have been thinning their stuff in storage! I have gotten rid of alot but not my Halloween stash. I have found several light up pumpkins for about $2 each and 2 porcelain dolls that stans about 2ft tall. They were $6! I need to make them spookier some how


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I love my new $2 stand!


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I haven’t been getting notifications for this thread and I’m not in the habit of checking it daily (although now I will because it seems to be that time) but I’m so sorry to hear about your year! That’s a lot of cancer to have to deal with for any one person, so I truly hope that there’s something in the upcoming Halloween season that can lift you up. Yay on the 4 inches! If I see another one of those hands in my travels, I will pick it up for you.


Aww, that's sweet. I fear they are part of COVID history now.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I’ve been lucky to find two stands (they appear antique), now I just need to find the right crystal ball


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Shadow Panther, that brass stand in the above pic is definitely vintage and found at Goodwill for $2. It has beautiful markings all over it. The ball in it was found last year at the same Goodwill! I never get that lucky!


----------



## UV Black Lights (Apr 16, 2020)

Anyone know of a place selling Calcite ball shaped? Heard they glow really good under a blacklight! I know of certain other minerals, but they're not shaped like a ball.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

__





Calcite Sphere - Etsy


Check out our calcite sphere selection for the very best in unique or custom, handmade pieces from our rocks & geodes shops.




www.etsy.com


----------



## UV Black Lights (Apr 16, 2020)

UnOrthodOx said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect. Thank you!


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

If I can't find a hand holding crystal ball, I'll make my own Found the hand on Amazon, had the ball.


----------



## Nebulosus (Aug 28, 2019)

UV Black Lights said:


> Anyone know of a place selling Calcite ball shaped? Heard they glow really good under a blacklight!


In particular, mangano calcite is one variety that glows super bright neon pink under UV light, hope that helps!








(pic is from Pinterest)


----------



## Nebulosus (Aug 28, 2019)

schatze said:


> If I can't find a hand holding crystal ball, I'll make my own


That looks beautiful!!! Great job!


----------



## Nebulosus (Aug 28, 2019)

I only just found this thread, and I don't know if anyone has mentioned this previously in the hundreds of replies, but Instagram is a GREAT place to find & buy crystals and related accessories. I have purchased a number of items that way. 
Of course, this means making an Insta account first. Then, use the search feature to look for hashtags for what you want. Some accounts will sell directly to you - for example, many sellers list crystals etc. for sale in their feed, the first person to comment on an item claiming it will get the sale, and then the buyer is sent an invoice via Paypal & must pay within 24 hrs. (Paypal protects you if for some reason the seller doesn't ship; you'd get a refund. I've never had an issue, however.) All accounts have their own individual policies, of course. Some accounts don't sell directly, but use Instagram as a marketing tool to advertise their site or Etsy page, etc. Let me know if you have any questions, I am a crystal junkie and can make some recommendations!


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

schatze said:


> If I can't find a hand holding crystal ball, I'll make my own Found the hand on Amazon, had the ball.
> View attachment 735173


Beautiful! Is that also a moon face paperweight? It’s gorgeous! Where did you get it from if you don’t mind me asking. Thank You!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I love that moon face paperweight too, was gonna ask the same thing!

And yes, love the hand too! Did you put anything under the crystal ball to hold it in place? I’d be afraid one of my cats would investigate and it would go rolling off


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

kristinms8 said:


> Beautiful! Is that also a moon face paperweight? It’s gorgeous! Where did you get it from if you don’t mind me asking. Thank You!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It is a magnifying glass, I don’t recall where it came from, it may come to me. I print what I want and stuff it inside. At Christmas, it is a deer, at Halloween it is a round Ouija board. The moon face is a favorite.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I love that moon face paperweight too, was gonna ask the same thing!
> 
> And yes, love the hand too! Did you put anything under the crystal ball to hold it in place? I’d be afraid one of my cats would investigate and it would go rolling off


The moon face is just something I printed out to stick in the magnifying glass. I change it out now and then. I want to say I got it from Mothology, but it could have been Amazon, not sure. The ball just sits there and is pretty heavy. I may buy another and glue it with E 6000 glue.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

kristinms8 said:


> Beautiful! Is that also a moon face paperweight? It’s gorgeous! Where did you get it from if you don’t mind me asking. Thank You!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is what I bought. Amazon.com: Vagabond Vintage, Large Table Top Antiqued Brass Round Magnifier: Home & Kitchen


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I love that moon face paperweight too, was gonna ask the same thing!
> 
> And yes, love the hand too! Did you put anything under the crystal ball to hold it in place? I’d be afraid one of my cats would investigate and it would go rolling off


This is what I bought, Amazon.com: Vagabond Vintage, Large Table Top Antiqued Brass Round Magnifier: Home & Kitchen


----------



## UV Black Lights (Apr 16, 2020)

Nebulosus said:


> In particular, mangano calcite is one variety that glows super bright neon pink under UV light, hope that helps!
> View attachment 735176
> 
> (pic is from Pinterest)


Wow that is awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Not a crystal ball but I thought y'all like my goodies from Wish


----------



## ncsupgirl (10 mo ago)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Is it not legal in your state? Don’t confuse hemp oil with CBD oil because they are 2 different things, even though they are used synonymously. Hemp oil is a carrier oil much like sunflower or grape seed oil, and contains zero CBD. So all the hemp oil you see being sold on Amazon is the “cold pressed” kind and has none of the properties that CBD oil has. The problem is that right now it’s unregulated so sellers can say literally whatever they want on their labels. I read an article recently about it and it warns users to make sure they do their homework first on any seller of CBD oil to make sure it’s real, and the surefire way is to ask or see their lab testing results. And many sites post those right on their website.
> 
> One of the sites I’m contemplating buying from is www.hemplily.com. I haven’t pulled the trigger yet though because it’s pretty expensive, A one month supply can cost anywhere from $70-150+......yikes!
> 
> Where do you buy kratom?


Hemplily's prices seem to be much better now. They have 30% off subscriptions too. I use them and love their products.


----------

